# 6/17 AEW Dynamite Discussion - Le Sex Gods face Best Friends



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Of course the tag titles will open the show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Its that time again! Dynamite week!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272604788996272132


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

How can Moxley get revenge this week? I had this idea which I posted sometime last week I think. They should do a segment where Taz and Cage are working out at the gym. Moxley turns up and tears shit up.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

One of my favorite times of the week.

Much better card this time. I’m pumped. Moxley/Cage should get some good development and the Best Friends/Le Sex Gods match looks good.

Young Bucks vs SuperBad Squad should be good, hopefully FTR confronts them after. Cody is sure to have another strong match. MJF gets the win against Billy Gunn. Omega/Hangman vs Natural Nightmares should be average but might surprise us. Hopefully Allie and Brandi are out there.

Looking like a good show to build to Fyter Fest. I’m just ready for the TV special to go by so we can get to the most likely epic All Out build. I’m ready for the prospective Mox/MJF and Hangman/Omega feuds. Hopefully that’s the route they go.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A better line up on paper this week. Though I didn't really need to see Omega and Hangman defend the belts again right before Fyter Fest, at leas the team they're facing is ranked so it at least makes sense.

And maybe they did tape something and I missed it, but I wish there would have been a segment where Best Friends challenge Le Sex Gods, Le Sex Gods would only agree if they put their #1 Contendership on the line, and then the match is made. Feel like some steps were skipped.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> A better line up on paper this week. Though I didn't really need to see Omega and Hangman defend the belts again right before Fyter Fest, at leas the team they're facing is ranked so it at least makes sense.
> 
> And maybe they did tape something and I missed it, but I wish there would have been *a segment where Best Friends challenge Le Sex Gods, Le Sex Gods would only agree if they put their #1 Contendership on the line, and then the match is made. Feel like some steps were skipped.*


Khan said this on twitter.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> Khan said this on twitter.


I didn't see the tweet but at least that's something. Still, I wish putting the tag title shot on the line would have been made a bigger deal than Tony putting out a tweet.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Despite it making MJF look bad I think Billy/MJF has potential to be quite good. The rest is kind of average although Bucks Vs Sabian/Havoc could be good also.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Despite it making MJF look bad I think Billy/MJF has potential to be quite good. The rest is kind of average although Bucks Vs Sabian/Havoc could be good also.


I have a feeling this Billy match is only to setup MJF vs Austin Gunn, which makes no sense, but what are ya gonna do?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Billy vs MJF is gonna be weird. 

-Billy has no last name now
-Billy is gonna tower over Wardlow (maybe have Wardlow sent to the back early?)


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I think Billy vs MJF is gonna be weird.
> 
> -Billy has no last name now
> -Billy is gonna tower over Wardlow (maybe have Wardlow sent to the back early?)


They stood face to face last week. Billy isn't much taller.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Fozzy "Judas" to open the show with the #1 tag title challengers match


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Anna Jay will be in action. Here's something to lighten the thread


__
http://instagr.am/p/CBdv0yAA0km/


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

AEW_19 said:


> Anna Jay will be in action. Here's something to lighten the thread
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CBdv0yAA0km/


Nice


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This has been a time for experimentation for both WWE and AEW. So with AEW's women's division in the state that it is, good idea to have women like Anna Jay get as many reps as possible. And when this pandemic is over, maybe they'll have a new star on their hands.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEW_19 said:


> Anna Jay will be in action. Here's something to lighten the thread
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CBdv0yAA0km/


What a dime piece, great eye candy for AEW’s women’s division, I dont watch Dark so I’m looking forward to seeing her in the ring tomorrow


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm a little surprised that Anna Jay is back on Dynamite instead of Dark, not that I'm complaining. They must be pretty high on her. She looked good against Shida last time. I think she's someone they could strap a rocket to a push to the moon if she's improving. She oozes star presence and charisma.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I think Anna Jay has good potential, but I wonder if her match tomorrow night will serve to introduce a new signee to the women’s division? This new wrestler (or maybe returning one like Bea Priestley) would rush the ring and take out Anna and whoever her opponent is. Anna seems to still be a developmental talent, although I’d be thrilled for her if she is ready to be pushed.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Jazminator said:


> I think Anna Jay has good potential, but I wonder if her match tomorrow night will serve to introduce a new signee to the women’s division? This new wrestler (or maybe returning one like Bea Priestley) would rush the ring and take out Anna and whoever her opponent is. Anna seems to still be a developmental talent, although I’d be thrilled for her if she is ready to be pushed.


???

Pac cant be there but u expect Bea Preiestley to rock up 

has the iwc really gotten this dumb?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oracle said:


> ???
> 
> Pac cant be there but u expect Bea Preiestley to rock up
> 
> has the iwc really gotten this dumb?


Bruh, chill out


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I want some movement in the story. Let the Dark Order dissolve and put Brodie Lee with Lance Archer. The tag division needs a pair of monsters. It needs any monsters. It doesn't have one big man in the division.

Cody needs to have title matches with Matt Hardy, Scorpio Sky and Butcher or Blade.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Bruh, chill out


I am chill but christ theres some unintelligent posters on this site.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Oracle said:


> I am chill but christ theres some unintelligent posters on this site.











U.S. to exempt foreign athletes from coronavirus-related entry bans


The United States will exempt some foreign athletes who compete in professional sporting events in the United States from entry bans imposed because of the novel coronavirus epidemic, acting Secretary of Homeland Security Chad Wolf said on Friday.




www.reuters.com





Athletes are allowed to travel now. Assuming they do a 14 day ROM period after they land which is why Stu Grayson and Evil Uno showed up last week because it was the first time they could do the show after getting back in country. I assume Pentagon will wait until Rey is ok to wrestle before showing up. Pac might wait too since they are together now. However Bea could have flown in and they just had her wait since they already had the tag match announced. If she wasn't in country yet i absolutely think they called her in after Kris went down. Same for Sadie Gibbs.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

The Masked Avenger said:


> U.S. to exempt foreign athletes from coronavirus-related entry bans
> 
> 
> The United States will exempt some foreign athletes who compete in professional sporting events in the United States from entry bans imposed because of the novel coronavirus epidemic, acting Secretary of Homeland Security Chad Wolf said on Friday.
> ...


If Bea turns up tonight mods can perma ban me. 

zero chance


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> I want some movement in the story. Let the Dark Order dissolve and put Brodie Lee with Lance Archer. The tag division needs a pair of monsters. It needs any monsters. It doesn't have one big man in the division.
> 
> Cody needs to have title matches with Matt Hardy, Scorpio Sky and Butcher or Blade.


As cool as that tag team sounds, I think both Brodie and Lance are looking to show they can make it as singles


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

6 confirmed matches. Should be a wrestling heavy show.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Just realized there are 3 tag matches on tonight's show. Neat.

I don't really see why Omega and Page need to defend their belts again right before Fyter Fest and the main story of this match being the QT/Allie story doesn't intrigue me that much. But, I'm actually really looking forward to Dustin mix it up with Kenny and Hangman.

Bucks/Sammy vs. Best Friends should be a good one. I hope it's a Best Friends win because the tag match for Fyter Fest really shouldn't be 2 teams of 2 singles guys with how much AEW hype up their division.

Bucks vs. Havoc/Sabian will basically be a Bucks showcase to get them a win while Havoc and Sabian get some offense as well.

MJF vs. Billy is fine for a 2 week story but after an MJF win he needs to move onto something a little more substantial.

Tonight might be the 1st real "open challenge" for Cody where we won't know the challenger until bell time. Could lead to a fun surprise or a disappointment.

As for Anna Jay, she was solid in her debut against Shida. And with the pandemic and with how barren their division is, it's time to experiment with some of these unproven talents.

This line up does make me wonder what closes the show. Of everything on here nothing really screams "show closer". Maybe it could be something with Mox/Cage. Not to sound too cynical, but it would be nice if your World Champion (I repeat, your World Champion) was actually featured at the top of the card more often.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> Just realized there are 3 tag matches on tonight's show. Neat.
> 
> I don't really see why Omega and Page need to defend their belts again right before Fyter Fest and the main story of this match being the QT/Allie story doesn't intrigue me that much. But, I'm actually really looking forward to Dustin mix it up with Kenny and Hangman.


Khan said on twitter that they didn't defended it a lot since winning it because of the virus so now they have to show that they are fighting champion


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Do you think they will really put over best friends and give them a title shot or is it a setup for the inner circle to potentially rack up some gold?

Solid lineup tonight I'm stoked 

Qt does zero for me I hope he goes full heel or just goes away he has a decent skillset but his look is just not there for a face.

Maybe he could become a guy you love to hate but I dunno.

Allie is hot as hell I dont care what she's involved with just keep her in my eyesite please.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Dark Order (specifically Uno & Grayson) to attack Best Friends after their win to set up a story


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

So, Cody gives a hint for his open challenge opponent, saying he's a Texas independent wrestler. Booker T's Reality of Wrestling operates out of Texas, so that's my wild guess.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Again, they need to promote their world title match and aren't. Last week, it looked like they were writing Mox off the show because they don't know what to do with him till his next match.
It's as simple as a main event tag match (dysfunctional teams) with Mox and Cage tagging with two other guys who have a big match at FF.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Another one - possibly two - more matches announced for Fyter Fest would be nice (outwith the TBD tag title match)

Have they confirmed Shida v Ford for that yet?

Maybe Luchasauras v Wardlow?

After tonight there is only 1 more show to hype the two week event!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Looking forward to MJF.
I don't see the problem with MJF beating Billy even if Billy is much bigger?

Looking forward as well to Jericho/Sammy vs Trent & the guy dragging him down (God, I hope Trent turns sometimes and get a single push, I quite like him)

Mox needs to open the show and call out Cage. Have him be looking for him all night.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Card is weak and predictable.

I'm so sick of QT, Brandi, Super Bad Squad, Chuck, Stunt and that weak ass women's division. It was acceptable when COVID-19 was at it's worst but things are better now. 85% of the roster are available. Give me more of wrestlers with actual talent. Archer, Darby, Wardlow, Luchasaurs... what's going on with Kenny and why the best bout machine is barley featured? Same goes for Hangman and MJF.
AEW needs to step it up because the product is losing steam.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Mister Sinister said:


> Again, they need to promote their world title match and aren't. Last week, it looked like they were writing Mox off the show because they don't know what to do with him till his next match.
> It's as simple as a main event tag match (dysfunctional teams) with Mox and Cage tagging with two other guys who have a big match at FF.


Moxley walked it off last week. Didn't look like a write off at all.

Please no teddy long tag team matches.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

EmbassyForever said:


> Card is weak and predictable.
> 
> I'm so sick of QT, Brandi, Super Bad Squad, Chuck, Stunt and that weak ass women's division. It was acceptable when COVID-19 was at it's worst but things are better now. 85% of the roster are available. Give me more of wrestlers with actual talent. Archer, Darby, Wardlow, Luchasaurs... what's going on with Kenny and why the best bout machine is barley featured? Same goes for Hangman and MJF.
> AEW needs to step it up because the product is losing steam.


Say it a little louder for those in the back.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

AEW normally produce a great show when it's a weak card on paper. I really enjoyed last weak and I'm looking forward to this show as well. 

Best friends v Jericho/Sammy - I expect best friends to get the win either by interference from OC or broken Matt attacks Sammy, or both. Jericho and Sammy both have other things going on, so I doubt they'll be competing for the tag titles, plus the IC and Elite need to keep away from each other for awhile. 

MJF needs to beat Billy easily in less than 5 mins to keep his momentum going. 

Omega/Page retain, pretty simple. 

Bucks match doesn't really need to be there, unless there's another confrontation with FTR. 

I wonder who Cody's opponent is? Either way keeping his opponents a surprise should be a weekly thing. 

Looking forward to seeing how Anna Jay does, looks like this match is against an unsigned enhancement talent so she should get her first win. 

Also hopefully something happens with Mox/Cage and Shida's opponent for fyter fest is known, and hopefully we see something with Britt and get an update on Statlander. 

This should still be a great 2 hours of Wrestling.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

The tag title match been confirmed as the opening match for Dynamite. Which most likely means Cody is main eventing once again. Let the hate commence haha


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

sim8 said:


> The tag title match been confirmed as the opening match for Dynamite. Which most likely means Cody is main eventing once again. Let the hate commence haha


The main event is le sex gods vs best friends.
Confirmed.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Best Friends, Sabian & Havoc, Dustin & QT Marshall and Billy Gunn all Wrestling on the same show.

WTF are AEW playing at?


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> The main event is le sex gods vs best friends.
> Confirmed.


Oh fair enough, I'm surprised they going with that despite two title matches on the card. I wonder if it is due to booking (some angle planned)?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Knowing Omega, he will drag his very predictable win to 15+min of action.. and it's against QT Marshall. Hope I'm wrong 
Don't make me watch this match for that long, I BEG!


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3 mins left til SHOWTIME GUYS!!!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Let's gooo

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, go time! Can’t wait to see what i` should have hated in 2 hours time


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No entrance for Hangman???


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> No entrance for Hangman???


Ya wtf

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

This is gonna end with some bullshit from Allie


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

You know its going to be a loaded show when we start with everyone in the ring. Would've rather had Pages entrance over Omega though.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jobber entrances for 3/4 competitors. U wot


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Oracle said:


> This is gonna end with some bullshit from Allie


Definitely lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Lmao Britt's got a clothesline to send tony notes

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Britt’s shoes are fire


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

kyledriver said:


> Lmao Britt's got a clothesline to send tony notes
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Whoever comes up with these ideas. Pay them more.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Midway through a tag title match we need to have Tony Schiavone cracking jokes on commentary as Britt Baker hands him notes...


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

What a clothesline!!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Midway through a tag title match we need to have Tony Schiavone cracking jokes on commentary as Britt Baker hands him notes...


Do you have no sense of humour?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alex6691 said:


> Do you have no sense of humour?


Don't understand what's funny about it. She's sending him a note saying his tie is bad. 

And even if it was funny your World Tag Team Title match isn't the time to be joking around.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I could give two shits about this team. I know QT helped the company out and he wrestles smooth, but they can't justify him on television. He doesn't have the look. Dustin would be another good potential partner for Brodie Lee.

And now the Bunny is gone. What did I miss?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So much random bleeping...


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Dustin is still so good

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Whisper in the Gol(dust)!


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Don't understand what's funny about it. She's sending him a note saying his tie is bad.
> 
> And even if it was funny your World Tag Team Title match isn't the time to be joking around.


I liked it, I thought it was funny.

Meh, I get your point but it's the first match on the show so it feels like it has a place. If it was main event I'd agree.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Right on cue...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

No Allie fuckery?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Pretty good match

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The match was fine but Allie coming out was predictable and probably a bit too long taking up the entire first quarter of the show.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

did Dustin get injured?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why have we not gotten anything with Omega and Page in weeks?


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> did Dustin get injured?


Don't think so. He did look pretty rocked after receiving Omegas knee's to his head though.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

QT Marshall has more story than Hangman and Kenny Omega. Criminal.
Get that motherfucker off TV. Goddamn.

And let’s remind everyone that the tag titles don’t realllllly mean much to this company by cutting away to show Britt Baker and Schiavone’s skit. Double Goddamn.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Why don't they want Omega and Hangman to look important? An entrance helps them look worthwhile for fucks sake


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oracle said:


> Why have we not gotten anything with Omega and Page in weeks?


They don’t have WWE experience.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

bdon said:


> QT Marshall has more story than Hangman and Kenny Omega. Criminal.
> Get that motherfucker off TV. Goddamn.
> 
> And let’s remind everyone that the tag titles don’t realllllly mean much to this company by cutting away to show Britt Baker and Schiavone’s skit. Double Goddamn.


It was like 10 seconds lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> QT Marshall has more story than Hangman and Kenny Omega. Criminal.
> Get that motherfucker off TV. Goddamn.
> 
> And let’s remind everyone that the tag titles don’t realllllly mean much to this company by cutting away to show Britt Baker and Schiavone’s skit. Double Goddamn.


He's not getting a push.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Why don't they want Omega and Hangman to look important? An entrance helps them look worthwhile for fucks sake


It’s happened multiple times, too.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Solid opening tag match, though maybe a little too similar to the tag match they had against Sabian and Havoc.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Pretty melodic pace and good commentary explaining the allie angle to ppl in case you dont watch dark.

Britt Baker is a great heel the little spots she had were mildly funny but on par with her character being an attention whore.

Dustin can still wrestle and jeez what less then a minute into the match takes a headbutt and double knee combo and barely blinks....

You can tell they were trying to show QT having more charisma but I personally dont like qt but he did show a few good moves and he looks ok pulling the diamond cutter.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He's not getting a push.


Yeah. He’s not getting a push. Clearly. And Cody being in business with him has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Zatanna Zatara.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Anna Jay is hot, but there's no reason for her to ever speak again.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

First match in the books and the star of it was Britt Baker who wasn’t even competing.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Well shit, this is interesting


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hasn't Anna Jay had less than 50 matches? Now she's going to be the saviour of the division?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Alex6691 said:


> Don't think so. He did look pretty rocked after receiving Omegas knee's to his head though.


QT did most of the work, Dustin did safe spots later and Adam repeated the same avalanche to take him out twice. He seemed like he wasn't all there after.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Anna is sexy


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Guess they have to feature other woman now with Statlander injured.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Abadon's back!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did Luna Vachon have a daughter?!?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Nice little touch with the Dark results on the ticker


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> QT did most of the work, Dustin did safe spots later and Adam repeated the same avalanche to take him out twice. He seemed like he wasn't all there after.


Yeah, didn't seem like a concussion but he definitely seemed rocked after it. Right after it happened he had a rest spot in the corner seemingly getting his composure.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Well one of these jobbers is coming away with a W.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SHE SQUASHED ANNA JAY? IM OUT WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Abadon has a cool look.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

What the fuck?

Omega is a fucking fool

How can anyone defend this fcking clown of a booker anymore?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They give Anna Jay a feature before the match just to get squashed lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LolAEW


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

A new monster in the women's division? I like it. You know she is a biter.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Wait, what the fuck? Anna Jayy gets buried after getting a vignette?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, that was something.

Oh fuck off with Anna Jay in Dark Order.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The difference between AEW and old TNA-- we would have gotten a closeup and pan up Jay's legs. Ratings. That is how you get them.

This freak that just appeared and won on TV is a ratings-murderer. Who the fuck greenlit that? I'm close to turning this off.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Anna should of won that. Abadon is cringe


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Zatanna lost. Disgusting.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Ok AEW you’re making me want to turn this show off. Nobody cares about jobber order


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah lets put our hottest chick who speaks English in the fucking Dork Order.


Go fuck yourselves. Jesus.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Bro that match sucked

The abandon character is cool looking but she wrestles stiff and robotic and Anna Jay looked real bad too.

Both need more training but again on not a female wrestling fan 

Wtf dark order recruiting females???

Intersting...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I feel like Mr. Brodie Lee is going to be a big part of the "Rise and Fall of AEW" documentary when it comes out sometime in 2025.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

So Abadon is a Su Yung rip off?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Possibly the dumbest 10 mins of TV AEW have ever done. 

i feel dumber for watching that


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

I kinda like Anna Jay being in the dark order. They need a female character. Maybe they can have her have a prominent role?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Dark Order isn't an incel group any longer guys!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I can't even take this seriously anymore without having a meltdown. This show has been fucking hilarious thus far.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Don't understand what's funny about it. She's sending him a note saying his tie is bad.
> 
> And even if it was funny your World Tag Team Title match isn't the time to be joking around.


This is what they do. Everything has to have humor. Except, of course, anything Cody is doing.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Jay looked ok against Shida because she was against Shida.

But she's not ready to be alone on TV


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> This is what they do. Everything has to have humor. Except, of course, anything Cody is doing.


Humor where ?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Jay looked ok against Shida because she was against Shida.
> 
> But she's not ready to be alone on TV


Ok lets feed her to some Jobber who isnt even signed in 2 mins.

defend it i dare you


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Fuck it. Im turning to NXT. #canceldarkorder


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Meh I'm not big on the zombie Halloween costume chick.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Wait, what the fuck? Anna Jayy gets buried after getting a vignette?


Doesn't seem to make sense but I guess the dark order twist can make her more powerful or something fuck I dunno lmao


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Humor where ?


Well we've already had Britt Baker handing notes to Tony for 2/2 of the matches. Later we'll have a tag team called The Sex Gods taking on the Best Friends which will no doubt have comedy spots, Dark Order are pretty comedic also although I don't think they're supposed to be.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

He's better than us, and we know it

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

MJF! Finally a real star


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

At least AEW took my idea of putting MJF on during the channel surfing period. He'll keep people tuned in.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Let’s not give our Tag Champions a meaningful entrance as a means to making them look less important, lets cut away to a female sending notes to commentary, lets have our tag champions going the distance with the “Jobber who isn’t getting a push”, and after that, lets have a fucking cartoon character squash our hottest and youngest female.

Goddamn these motherfuckers can’t book for shit.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Humor where ?


You're exactly right. It wasn't humorous at all. 

But I'm obviously hinting at the attempted Britt Baker stuff in the middle of the world tag team match that they take very seriously.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Doesn't seem to make sense but I guess the dark order twist can make her more powerful or something fuck I dunno lmao


Every member of the Dark order got a vignette before being recruted.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


What’s the point of the gifs? I really am starting to think you’re a bot. Nobody cares about trash order


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Dude mjf is the future of wrestling I love this kid


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Let’s not give our Tag Champions a meaningful entrance as a means to making them look less important, lets cut away to a female sending notes to commentary, lets have our tag champions going the distance with the “Jobber who isn’t getting a push”, and after that, lets have a fucking cartoon character squash our hottest and youngest female.
> 
> Goddamn these motherfuckers can’t book for shit.


Don't forget QT Marshall lost to a couple of fans less than 12 months ago.

Also we are now 3/3 for Britt Baker notes during matches.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Let’s not give our Tag Champions a meaningful entrance as a means to making them look less important, lets cut away to a female sending notes to commentary, lets have our tag champions going the distance with the “Jobber who isn’t getting a push”, and after that, lets have a fucking cartoon character squash our hottest and youngest female.
> 
> Goddamn these motherfuckers can’t book for shit.


Shut the fuck up for once, always crying....


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Can’t believe Billy is 56 and is still in tremendous shape


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Jay looked ok against Shida because she was against Shida.
> 
> But she's not ready to be alone on TV



So lets squash her to something that looks like an alien and then put her with the geek squad no one likes?

A 6 foot southern belle with a body to die for and this is what they do. Fuck off bro. Some of you will defend ANYTHING this company does and its old.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Oracle said:


> Ok lets feed her to some Jobber who isnt even signed in 2 mins.
> 
> defend it i dare you


Who said she's not signed ?

And who said that she's a jobber ?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Who said she's not signed ?
> 
> And who said that she's a jobber ?


Must. Defend. AEW.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So lets squash her to something that looks like an alien and then put her with the geek squad no one likes?
> 
> A 6 foot southern belle with a body to die for and this is what they do. Fuck off bro. Some of you will defend ANYTHING this company does and its old.


I liked it dude, what are you going to do ?

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD IT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

I feel like the only one who likes the dark order. Although, I do see peoples issue with it. They just need to pull the trigger and have them do something meaningful. It feels the same every week. Still, I have hope.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oracle said:


> Ok lets feed her to some Jobber who isnt even signed in 2 mins.
> 
> defend it i dare you


Have you met @LifeInCattleClass?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Amazing to think Gunn wasn’t exactly one of the big guys in the late 90s, but now he dwarfs most guys in wrestling, lol.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Yeah it was funny 3-4 weeks ago when Britt accused Aubrey of being a conspirator but not now. Britt Baker being turned into a comedy character is an absolute crime.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> I liked it dude, what are you going to do ?
> 
> I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD IT !!!!!!!!!!



Yeah lets take a 6 foot chick with a butt to make a grown man cry and put her with the Dork Order where she will probably be covered in robes and shit standing behind dorks. 


Im sure you did love it. What did Tony Khan eat for breakfast this morning btw?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Have you met @LifeInCattleClass?


Come on dude, you're not that stupid.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Must. Defend. AEW.


He must really like Shockwave.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Come on dude, you're not that stupid.


If Tony Khan shat in his hands and clapped you would call it fantastic.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah lets take a 6 foot chick with a butt to make a grown man cry and put her with the Dork Order where she will probably be covered in robes and shit standing behind dorks.
> 
> 
> Im sure you did love it. What did Tony Khan eat for breakfast this morning btw?


I don't fucking give a shit about the butt of the womens XD


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This is what every thread turns into. So sad

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I love MJF, but he's too much of a little bitch at the moment. He doesn't need to cheat at everything or run away from people, just do it when it matters. I hope he has the right people in his ear guiding him in AEW because he could be huge if everything is done right.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

With Anna Jay I might as well comment now. She's not the saviour of the division but she could definitely be the number 2 or 3 top female babyface. Squashing her and turning her heel is just stupid.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> I don't fucking give a shit about the butt of the womens XD



Yeah fuck having hot chicks on TV. Thats stupid and never works. Fucking geniuses.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Oracle said:


> If Tony Khan shat in his hands and clapped you would call it fantastic.


Nope but saying that it's bad because Abadon is not signed is dumb.

You want to bet that Abadon has been signed for quite a while ?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chip Chipperson said:


> With Anna Jay I might as well comment now. She's not the saviour of the division but she could definitely be the number 2 or 3 top female babyface. Squashing her and turning her heel is just stupid.


Her time will come. Obviously they gave plans with her and the dark order.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah lets take a 6 foot chick with a butt to make a grown man cry and put her with the Dork Order where she will probably be covered in robes and shit standing behind dorks.
> 
> 
> Im sure you did love it. What did Tony Khan eat for breakfast this morning btw?


Anna Jay 6 feet? What?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Nope but saying that it's bad because Abadon is not signed is dumb.
> 
> You want to bet that Abadon has been signed for quite a while ?


If she's been signed for quite a while how come we never see her?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> I love MJF, but he's too much of a little bitch at the moment. He doesn't need to cheat at everything or run away from people, just do it when it matters. I hope he has the right people in his ear guiding him in AEW because he could be huge if everything is done right.


If he is getting you to call him a little bitch you're buying in,he's done his job.

No better heel then MJF


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Alex6691 said:


> I feel like the only one who likes the dark order. Although, I do see peoples issue with it. They just need to pull the trigger and have them do something meaningful. It feels the same every week. Still, I have hope.


What’s good about a stable full of jobbers?

This is the equivalent of WWE putting together Bo Dallas, Humberto Carrillo, Mojo Rawley, Lucha House Party and Dana Brooke.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah fuck having hot chicks on TV. Thats stupid and never works. Fucking geniuses.


If i wanted to see hot chicks on TV i would watch something else


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Of course MJF has to struggle with a 50 year old for 15 minutes. Like, of course.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah lets take a 6 foot chick with a butt to make a grown man cry and put her with the Dork Order where she will probably be covered in robes and shit standing behind dorks.
> 
> 
> Im sure you did love it. What did Tony Khan eat for breakfast this morning btw?


It's a Vince McMahon parody. They're either going to push her to the moon like Charlotte as a joke or have her dye her hair blonde and wear very little, as a joke.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

I like MJF but this match is terrible


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Alright_Mate said:


> What’s good about a stable full of jobbers?
> 
> This is the equivalent of WWE putting together Bo Dallas, Humberto Carrillo, Mojo Rawley, Lucha House Party and Dana Brooke.


I just find it intriguing. Currently jobbers but they're trying to build them up and give them meaning. I dunno man, I just have hope for the angle. That's all.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> If she's been signed for quite a while how come we never see her?


Beginning of the match they said this was her first match on dynamite after debuting on dark.

She's been signed for a while


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lol MJF needs to cheat to beat Billy Gunn.


Awesome.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Marko... Polo! Marko... Polo!


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Thankful that match is over


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

MJF cant even beat Billy fucking Gunn clean? 

Fuck me dead


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

So it takes MJF 11 minutes to beat Billy Gunn and he needs all sort of fuckery to do it..

I'm a Billy Gunn fan but come on now


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Maybe we’ll finally get Luchasaurus vs. Wardlow now.

Can’t say it the best look for MJF to have to cheat to beat a past his prime Billy Gunn.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

When you have no clue what you're doing, just book huge random brawls. Easy.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

That was a terrible match, but will get more heat on MJF.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> If he is getting you to call him a little bitch you're buying in,he's done his job.
> 
> No better heel then MJF


Nope, I'm not doing it out of hate. I'm saying it instead of referring to him as a chicken shit heel. He's doing way too much. People want him to be the next champ, but he hasn't worked out the kinks in his character yet. Plenty of better heels at this current time. He will get there though, especially if he has the right people helping him.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

It's not that MJF HAD to cheat to win. It's called getting cheap heat by cheating to beat the babyface. It works.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Billy is a known guy and in shape so I was Ok with this as a one off but MJF should have won clean. Can they please get him in a real storyline now???


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> When you have no clue what you're doing, just book huge random brawls. Easy.


Dude you're just a hater a this point


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

MJF needed to cheat to beat a 56 year old Billy Gunn.

Who books this shit?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alex6691 said:


> It's not that MJF HAD to cheat to win. It's called getting cheap heat by cheating to beat the babyface. It works.


He needed his big bodyguard to jump on the apron and had to use the ring to beat him. He was getting his ass kicked before he cheated.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

How many tag teams are going after the tag titles? Anybody want the TNT Title lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Dude you're just a hater a this point



And you are a blind Tony Khan worshipper.


See how that works? Yay.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He needed his big bodyguard to jump on the apron and had to use the ring to beat him. He was getting his ass kicked before he cheated.


Again, cheap heat bro.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Dude you're just a hater a this point


You talk about people on this forum far more than you talk about AEW itself.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Big Swole pulling an Undertaker.

“Where to Britt?”


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Cody’s not maineventing. ;p


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

More comedy. "Friendship time out" Who gives a fuck?


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Cody blade job in 3...2...1...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Where to Dr. Baker?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Stone Cold Big Swole. Smh


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey, remember Lance Archer and Jake Roberts?








Yeah me neither


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Big Swole segment sucked as well. Fucking hell.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> And you are a blind Tony Khan worshipper.
> 
> 
> See how that works? Yay.


Everytime they do something you don't like "they suck , they can't book shit"

Don't act like you're the center of the world.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Big Swole segment sucked as well. Fucking hell.


Right, I've given you shit in the past and I can't be bothered right now so genuine question out of curiosity, not an attack..

What do you enjoy about AEW?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Everytime they do something you don't like "they suck , they can't book shit"
> 
> Don't act like you're the center of the world.


You're right. The majority definitely loved Big Swole driving Britt Baker out of the arena.

The only positive is she won't spend the next hour sending shitty comedy notes to Tony Schiavone.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> Everytime they do something you don't like "they suck , they can't book shit"
> 
> Don't act like you're the center of the world.



And when they do stuff I like, i say I like it. Unlike you and a few others here who just happen to like EVERY segment of EVERY show.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> You talk about people on this forum far more than you talk about AEW itself.


I don't like to comment on a show in the "heat" of the moment. I prefer to see it again.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

It’s really sad how they’ve ruined MJF


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

People really have no patience any more lol. Can't even let the Dark Order storyline just play out to see where it goes without shouting it down saying "it's shit!".


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alex6691 said:


> Right, I've given you shit in the past and I can't be bothered right now so genuine question out of curiosity, not an attack..
> 
> What do you enjoy about AEW?


Nothing thus far. I am so done with this show right now. Hoping they can save it but holy shit.

Usually I like MJF, I like Cody to an extent, I used to like Britt Baker, Chris Jericho and Sammy but they are now comedy goofs.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't see the problem with Anna Jay getting squashed. She can be built up very easily and now we have a new comer coming in strong to keep an eye to. I liked the booking of that match


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nothing thus far. I am so done with this show right now. Hoping they can save it but holy shit.
> 
> Usually I like MJF, I like Cody to an extent, I used to like Britt Baker, Chris Jericho and Sammy but they are now comedy goofs.


I mean week to week. What parts of the show do you usually enjoy? Do you watch any WWE or NXT?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Nope, I'm not doing it out of hate. I'm saying it instead of referring to him as a chicken shit heel. He's doing way too much. People want him to be the next champ, but he hasn't worked out the kinks in his character yet. Plenty of better heels at this current time. He will get there though, especially if he has the right people helping him.


I'm just fucking with you bro lol

Personally I dont mind the cheating because as mentioned by the commentary this is the first really big dude he had to face so it kinda shows he will do whatever to win.

But I agree he still is working out the kinks that's why he's still kinda working midcard buy his future is bright I love to hate him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alex6691 said:


> I mean week to week. What parts of the show do you usually enjoy? Do you watch any WWE or NXT?


I enjoy MJF when he speaks, I enjoy Cody in ring, I like Jungle Boy and his crew, Arn, Tully etc. I hate the comedy shit.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> I don't like to comment on a show in the "heat" of the moment. I prefer to see it again.


I couldn't watch some of this shit twice if I was paid


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273417967213187072


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I enjoy MJF when he speaks, I enjoy Cody in ring, I like Jungle Boy and his crew, Arn, Tully etc. I hate the comedy shit.


Fair enough man. I believe comedy has a place in wrestling although it's a fine line between a good amount and too much.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Cody is cringe


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273417967213187072


Can you please go away ?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Who is this prepubescent geek?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Awful, awful belt.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody laying out the seeds for that heel turn


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MoxAsylum said:


> Can you please go away ?


He's alright. Come on.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> More comedy. "Friendship time out" Who gives a fuck?


I think it’s sad how they’ve treated MJF


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Man they're really just gonna feed Starks to Cody?


God damn it.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

AEWMoxley said:


> Who is this prepubescent geek?


Former NWA TV champ apparently.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

STROKE DADDY


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

RICKY STARKS!!!! LETS GOOOO


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Starks! This should actually be good


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ricky Starks! This is gonna be lit!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Not going to lie. I popped for Abadon.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

AEWMoxley said:


> Who is this prepubescent geek?


Geek? Ricky Starks is freaking awesome and reminds me of a young Dwayne Johnson


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

If you squint Starks kinda looks like the Rock from the Nation of Domination days.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

I like, I like


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

So happy Ricky is here! This dude shined in NWA


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I enjoy MJF when he speaks, I enjoy Cody in ring, I like Jungle Boy and his crew, Arn, Tully etc. I hate the comedy shit.


How do you like jungle Express but say you dont like comedy?

Real question 

Wrestling in itself is very subjective I'm sorry you hate the comedic spots I could see why you getting heated cuz there are many comedic spots lol.

Personally I've enjoyed all the sillyness and the action aside from qts ugly face and that horrible womans bout.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ricky Starks is a great get if they sign him long term.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> How do you like jungle Express but say you dont like comedy?
> 
> Real question
> 
> ...


I like Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus they're generally pretty serious. I hate Marko Stunt.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Alex6691 said:


> If you squint Starks kinda looks like the Rock from the Nation of Domination days.


That’s what I said. He reminds me of The Rock. He’s gonna be a star


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

MoxAsylum said:


> Geek? Ricky Starks is freaking awesome and reminds me of a young Dwayne Johnson


He reminds me of The Rock too, if The Rock had no charisma, couldn't talk, and was 100 lbs lighter.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ok so the open challenge is legit you can sign one offs fir the tnt title.....that's pretty friggin awesome


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Ricky Starks is a great get if they sign him long term.


Hope its not just a one off like Jeff Cobb


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Lol he looks like trash and sounds even worse but I guess we'll see


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

AEWMoxley said:


> He reminds me of The Rock too, if The Rock had no charisma, couldn't talk, and was 100 lbs lighter.


1 out of 3 ain't bad I suppose.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

AEWMoxley said:


> He reminds me of The Rock too, if The Rock had no charisma, couldn't talk, and was 100 lbs lighter.


[emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23] what I kinda thought too when I read that

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

That looked ugly


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

AEWMoxley said:


> He reminds me of The Rock too, if The Rock had no charisma, couldn't talk, and was 100 lbs lighter.


You’re a troll....


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I like Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus they're generally pretty serious. I hate Marko Stunt.


Not gonna lie I had not liked marko but him beating the hell out of Jericho's knee caps almost made me piss my pants since then he doesn't bother me as much.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Coach Arn cheating for Cody.

This can’t not lead to a Cody/Arn heel turn.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Arn Anderson did his coaching, knew who the person was and didn't tell Cody. Their relationship makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That entire segment with Abadon/Anna Jay was fantastic. I can't believe so many people on here are shitting on it, where its getting major praise on twitter and reddit. 

Most of us thought that this was just going to be Anna Jay winning her first match, only to get completely swerved by having Abadon (someone that loads of people have wanted signed) come out and look completely dominant monster and then the DO come out and tease Anna Jay and Colt. Several storylines and character development done in just 5 minutes. That was perfect. 

Fucking stoked Abadon is in AEW. She was the free agent I wanted to be signed the most. She's a much improved version of Su yung.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

MoxAsylum said:


> You’re a troll....


Sounds like you've got an achy vagina after being informed of the truth.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Cody bleeding as per. Though unintentional this time.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> That entire segment with Abadon/Anna Jay was fantastic. I can't believe so many people on here are shitting on it, where its getting major praise on twitter and reddit.
> 
> Most of us thought that this was just going to be Anna Jay winning her first match, only to get completely swerved by having Abadon (someone that loads of people have wanted signed) come out and look completely dominant monster and then the DO come out and tease Anna Jay and Colt. Several storylines and character development done in just 5 minutes. That was perfect.
> 
> Fucking stoked Abadon is in AEW. She was the free agent I wanted to be signed the most. She's a much improved version of Su yung.


People don't have the patience for plots and storylines any more. Far easier to shit on it before knowing the direction it's going to take.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Cody intentionally distances himself from any comedy whatsoever and he's the one person in the company who looks like he gives a shit. He's not a villain, he's the glue holding this company together.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273418457980305408


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Starks is fucking brilliant he sold that cross roads like a champ


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Great match. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Alex6691 said:


> Cody bleeding as per. Though unintentional this time.


Even when he don't want to XD


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

taker1986 said:


> That entire segment with Abadon/Anna Jay was fantastic. I can't believe so many people on here are shitting on it, where its getting major praise on twitter and reddit.
> 
> Most of us thought that this was just going to be Anna Jay winning her first match, only to get completely swerved by having Abadon (someone that loads of people have wanted signed) come out and look completely dominant monster and then the DO come out and tease Anna Jay and Colt. Several storylines and character development done in just 5 minutes. That was perfect.
> 
> Fucking stoked Abadon is in AEW. She was the free agent I wanted to be signed the most. She's a much improved version of Su yung.


Most youtube shows I watch and anywhere I look I see AEW receiving praise. It's only really on here it's shit on.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Wouldn't mind seeing more of Starks. First time seeing him. How long has he been wrestling?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alex6691 said:


> Most youtube shows I watch and anywhere I look I see AEW receiving praise. It's only really on here it's shit on.


And Reddit, Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Starks is All Elite!


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> And Reddit, Twitter and Facebook.


Never as bad as I see on here. It's next level..


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Good match here. Cody has finally learned to protect his finisher. Hopefully no more Spears kicking out of 2 in 1st round match.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Alex6691 said:


> Most youtube shows I watch and anywhere I look I see AEW receiving praise. It's only really on here it's shit on.


I imagine you guys only watch and follow people who talk positively about AEW. There's plenty of people that bring up the obvious problems with this company.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Alex6691 said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing more of Starks. First time seeing him. How long has he been wrestling?


I think 8 years


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Great new theme for Superbad squad.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Yeah. Loved em. Nothing left of them but sound of crickets. Sign someone and let cody bury them. Im rapidly losing the hope i once had for AEW.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> I imagine you guys only watch and follow people who talk positively about AEW. There's plenty of people that bring up the obvious problems with this company.


In fairness I tend to watch/read people who are usually impartial about AEW & NXT.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Not looking forward to this mess other than Penelope's ass.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> I think 8 years


Does Starks have much of a character? Thats the most important thing for me.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Alex6691 said:


> Does Starks have much of a character? Thats the most important thing for me.


Don't know i just knew his name


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Alex6691 said:


> In fairness I tend to watch/read people who are usually impartial about AEW & NXT.


I'm sure you do


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Is Mox not on the show?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Alex6691 said:


> Does Starks have much of a character? Thats the most important thing for me.


Played a really good underdog in the NWA. Unfortunately he's bigger than many of the AEW wrestlers.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> I'm sure you do


Don't be passive aggressive xo


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Played a really good underdog in the NWA. Unfortunately he's bigger than many of the AEW wrestlers.


Fair. Hope to see more of him.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

For how long Matt have been selling his bruised ribs ?


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Butcher & blade the biggest hipsters in pro wrestling.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Honestly I don't understand why people waste their time watching something that causes so much angst. AEW have been going for around a year now, if they're not putting on programming that you like at this point maybe you're wasting your time? I understand criticism and not liking everything. But it sure seems to me like some of you dislike the majority of what they broadcast. It's really rather bizarre.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> For how long Matt have been selling his bruised ribs ?


His ribs have been taped a long time, that is quite different than actually selling them as hurt.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> For how long Matt have been selling his bruised ribs ?


Like, actually selling or just remembering to sell every so often? Because you don't sell injured ribs by diving out of the ring, hitting your opponent ribs first if you're attempting to "sell bruised ribs".


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Is Mox not on the show?


I hope so, even for a segment.

He’s one of my favorite wrestlers, but for a guy who is the World Champion, they really don’t showcase him as that too often.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

NahFam said:


> People don't have the patience for plots and storylines any more. Far easier to shit on it before knowing the direction it's going to take.


Exactly, I can definitely get on board with Anna Jay in the Dark Order. It'll keep her on TV while she improves in the ring and once she's ready they can have her "wake up" and realise that she's a star without them and eventually leaves them. Could be great. Just don't put a mask on her.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

taker1986 said:


> Exactly, I can definitely get on board with Anna Jay in the Dark Order. It'll keep her on TV while she improves in the ring and once she's ready they can have her "wake up" and realise that she's a star without them and eventually leaves them. Could be great. Just don't put a mask on her.


Dark order sucks period


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why do Butch and Blade look like they are coming to paint my house?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why Butcher and Blade continue dressing like Ivory dealers


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> Exactly, I can definitely get on board with Anna Jay in the Dark Order. It'll keep her on TV while she improves in the ring and once she's ready they can have her "wake up" and realise that she's a star without them and eventually leaves them. Could be great. Just don't put a mask on her.


Plus I believe Ten is her irl boyfriend? There are directions they can take it for sure.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> Like, actually selling or just remembering to sell every so often? Because you don't sell injured ribs by diving out of the ring, hitting your opponent ribs first if you're attempting to "sell bruised ribs".


You guys are never happy.....


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Came in here to find out what was happening on the show and ran immediately into bitching about “bitching.” It’s not people’s job to be mindlessly optimistic about a product. Lick more boots clean. Most _wrestling fans_ don’t have time for AEW. Don’t spread slander about it being some universally beloved program all over or in impartial circles. Most people _don’t_ like it. Them’s just the breaks.

Felt the need to say that, because people say this shit all the time. Meanwhile, I’m sure they talk shit about WWE out the side of their mouth. By all means, but let’s not pretend there’s a giant double-standard there. What’s good for the goose is good for the gander. You get judged on your output. If AEW doesn’t want negative reviews, maybe don’t do shit that makes wrestling fans write ‘em?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> You guys are never happy.....


Debate the points or shut the fuck up about us. All you do is attack the person instead of backing your opinion and having a conversation.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Came in here to find out what was happening on the show and ran immediately into bitching about “bitching.” It’s not people’s job to be mindlessly optimistic about a product. Lick more boots clean. Most _wrestling fans_ don’t have time for AEW. Don’t spread slander about it being some universally beloved program all over or in impartial circles. Most people _don’t_ like it. Them’s just the breaks.
> 
> Felt the need to say that, because people say this shit all the time. Meanwhile, I’m sure they talk shit about WWE out the side of their mouth. By all means, but let’s not pretend there’s a giant double-standard there. What’s good for the goose is good for the gander. You get judged on your output. If AEW doesn’t want negative reviews, maybe don’t do shit that makes wrestling fans write ‘em?


Dude, you aren't even watching it and you choose to shit on it. It's odd mate, whatever way you wanna try and spin it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> Debate the points or shut the fuck up about us. All you do is attack the person instead of backing your opinion and having a conversation.


Saying "you're never happy" is attacking the person ?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> Like, actually selling or just remembering to sell every so often? Because you don't sell injured ribs by diving out of the ring, hitting your opponent ribs first if you're attempting to "sell bruised ribs".


I brought up this point last week with Marq Quen. Why would he be flipping all over the shop when he's got an injured leg?

Comes back to things just not making sense.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Saying "you're never happy" is attacking the person ?


It's trying to suggest he's just a hater when in reality he usually likes a lot of the show every week.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

NahFam said:


> Honestly I don't understand why people waste their time watching something that causes so much angst. AEW have been going for around a year now, if they're not putting on programming that you like at this point maybe you're wasting your time? I understand criticism and not liking everything. But it sure seems to me like some of you dislike the majority of what they broadcast. It's really rather bizarre.


Because we want it to improve. Vince McMahon is proof that companies don't improve when surrounded by Yes Men and that's all the AEW super fans who love everything and despise any criticism are. Except they're doing it for free


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

This match sucks


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’ll be honest, show hasn’t done much for me so far unlike in previous weeks. Same thing for NXT honestly.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> You guys are never happy.....


I think people enjoy bitching about wrestling. Most of the time it is just petty nitpicking. The same stringent standards could be applied to anything. But they are the realist, and the people that just want to enjoy themselves with some mindless entertainment are nothing but marks.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> I’ll be honest, show hasn’t done much for me so far unlike in previous weeks. Same thing for NXT honestly.


Yeah this show is bad


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> Because we want it to improve. Vince McMahon is proof that companies don't improve when surrounded by Yes Men and that's all the AEW super fans who love everything and despise any criticism are. Except they're doing it for free


Here is the problem though. You want it to improve, or do you just want them to start catering to your preferences and taste? 

I'm not a super fan, there are things I'm not a huge fan of but I don't let it bother me to the point that I'm ranting about my dislikes on a forum to people that don't care.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Saying "you're never happy" is attacking the person ?


It's a phrase meant to mean that you'd rather talk about the person in an attempt to belittle their opinion instead of responding to their opinion.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

What an overbooked mess this match is.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nick Jackson is so smooth with his transitions. One of the best hot tags ever in the business.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What an overbooked mess this match is.


You’re kinda rude to be honest


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

NahFam said:


> Here is the problem though. You want it to improve, or do you just want them to start catering to your preferences and taste?
> 
> I'm not a super fan, there are things I'm not a huge fan of but I don't let it bother me to the point that I'm ranting about my dislikes on a forum to people that don't care.


We want the intelligence insulting to stop. It really is that simple.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MrThortan said:


> I think people enjoy bitching about wrestling. Most of the time it is just petty nitpicking. The same stringent standards could be applied to anything. But they are the realist, and the people that just want to enjoy themselves with some mindless entertainment are nothing but marks.


If you want to enjoy wrestling without hearing the opinions of others, maybe forums aren't for you?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I wonder if AEW will give us another near fall at some point tonight. I don't think 37 is enough.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I wonder if AEW will give us another near fall at some point tonight. I don't think 37 is enough.


Dude shut up


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hope we get a Mox segment or something.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I wonder if AEW will give us another near fall at some point tonight. I don't think 37 is enough.


Please go away


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What an overbooked mess this match is.


© Young Bucks


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

can tony khan fire himself ?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Matt just standing moon saulted onto upright feet with injured ribs. These guys honestly don't understand pro wrestling. It's amazing that they've built a fan base at all to be honest.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

NahFam said:


> Plus I believe Ten is her irl boyfriend? There are directions they can take it for sure.


I wasn't aware of that. Lucky guy. 

Honestly this show has been good so far. Abadon signed instantly makes it a hit, but we've also seen two pretty good title matches. It's so far been a pretty good show. 

Also that Britt/Swole segment takes me back to Backlash 1999 where Taker abducted Stephanie lol


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> © Young Bucks


Shut up


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Highlight so far to me is Anna Jay getting squashed 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ridiculous match way to long and theres no need to do that many near falls


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yay nonsensical double teaming without any ref counting. No need for logic when you have Bucks.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

NahFam said:


> Here is the problem though. You want it to improve, or do you just want them to start catering to your preferences and taste?
> 
> I'm not a super fan, there are things I'm not a huge fan of but I don't let it bother me to the point that I'm ranting about my dislikes on a forum to people that don't care.


I want it to make sense in regards to the standards wrestling has created over many decades. I want it to take itself seriously and I want it to be enjoyed by more than 700k fans. At this point this show just fucking sucks


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MoxAsylum said:


> Shut up


Truth hurts.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Butcher and Blade and FTR had the decency to brawl after the match lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Another big brawl, lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's me or Kip is bleeding a lot ?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

FTR are saying they hate the Bucks everywhere possible but every week they're coming in to save them. It's all over the place


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Cult03 said:


> If you want to enjoy wrestling without hearing the opinions of others, maybe forums aren't for you?


Not everyone's opinions are worth reading. It's the same shtick every Wednesday. Petty nitpicking by people who fancy themselves as wanabe wrestling critics. Plenty of posts that I enjoy. You seem to spend more time arguing with other posters than actually talking about the show.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Did they call FTR’s finisher “Cornette Express” or am I already sleeping?


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Very obvious after that promo why Cage needs a mouthpiece


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Tazz is pissed.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MrThortan said:


> Not everyone's opinions are worth reading. It's the same shtick every Wednesday. Petty nitpicking by people who fancy themselves as wanabe wrestling critics. Plenty of posts that I enjoy. You seem to spend more time arguing with other posters than actually talking about the show.


Wanting the intelligence insulting stuff to stop is hardly nitpicking, it is low hanging fruit obvious. Having a problem with the color of someone's belt is nitpicking.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MrThortan said:


> Not everyone's opinions are worth reading. It's the same shtick every Wednesday. Petty nitpicking by people who fancy themselves as wanabe wrestling critics. Plenty of posts that I enjoy. *You seem to spend more time arguing with other posters than actually talking about the show.*


Well that is a blatant lie


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Did they call FTR’s finisher “Cornette Express” or am I already sleeping?


Goodnight Express I think?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

That promo was okay although I think Cage is better as a silent killer. Don't think he was bad though.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Dude that spot where they made sabian tombstone havoc was hilarious. 

Its crazy how over serious some of you are lol 

Sounds like you guys need a bong hit to chill out and lighten up the show hasn't been a barn burner throughout but its definitely been entertaining.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NahFam said:


> People really have no patience any more lol. Can't even let the Dark Order storyline just play out to see where it goes without shouting it down saying "it's shit!".


Let it play out, the shit has been going on since before TV and has sucked the entire time when it's live. The Dark Order is about a year old, how much more fucking waiting do folk need? They've had 16 reboots and they've all failed.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Goodnight Express I think?


Seems more like it. Ty.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MrThortan said:


> Not everyone's opinions are worth reading. It's the same shtick every Wednesday. Petty nitpicking by people who fancy themselves as wanabe wrestling critics. Plenty of posts that I enjoy. You seem to spend more time arguing with other posters than actually talking about the show.


I never respond to anyone in the live thread unless they're responding to me. I argue with a lot of people on here because they would rather argue about me than argue about the company. This happens almost 100% of the time


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Let it play out, the shit has been going on since before TV and has sucked the entire time when it's live. The Dark Order is about a year old, how much more fucking waiting do folk need? They've had 16 reboots and they've all failed.


I mean, we just wana know the end game? if it's all worth it..


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Dude that spot where they made sabian tombstone havoc was hilarious.
> 
> Its crazy how over serious some of you are lol
> 
> Sounds like you guys need a bong hit to chill out and lighten up the show hasn't been a barn burner throughout but its definitely been entertaining.


Are you implying that we'd have to be high to enjoy this?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Dude that spot where they made sabian tombstone havoc was hilarious.
> 
> Its crazy how over serious some of you are lol
> 
> Sounds like you guys need a bong hit to chill out and lighten up the show hasn't been a barn burner throughout but its definitely been entertaining.


I don't do drugs but I understand why someone on drugs would love AEW. I had stoner friends who would laugh at anything back in the day...


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Truth hurts.


Logout and leave


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Cult03 said:


> I never respond to anyone in the live thread unless they're responding to me. I argue with a lot of people on here because they would rather argue about me than argue about the company. This happens almost 100% of the time


I wouldn't be quoting you had you never responded to my comment. So this statement is bullshit. See now I got caught in your trap, which seems to be what you enjoy the most.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey Mox, that was better. Good work


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't do drugs but I understand why someone on drugs would love AEW. I had stoner friends who would laugh at anything back in the day...


Stop ignoring me. You’re absolutely annoying and you don’t know anything whatsoever


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Joey Janela getting TV time good shit


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> Are you implying that we'd have to be high to enjoy this?


"I never respond to anyone in the live thread unless they're responding to me " 

Must be someone else.


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Penelope Ford is FAR too green to be in a title match. Everything she does is sloppy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MoxAsylum said:


> Logout and leave


"Agree with my opinions or stop talking"


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Sonny kiss needs to go away


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> "Agree with my opinions or stop talking"


Shut up


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Well, Luchasaurus Vs Wardlow next week should be good as should Moxley if he takes on someone half decent.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That booty on Rebel. My Gawd.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Britt Baker seems finally at home.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MrThortan said:


> I wouldn't be quoting you had you never responded to my comment. So this statement is bullshit. See now I got caught in your trap, which seems to be what you enjoy the most.


Alright, but you were responding to a post made to me, making your own incorrect insinuations. I get that you weren't technically responding to me but you were definitely indirectly responding to me.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MoxAsylum said:


> Shut up


Are you 12?


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well, Luchasaurus Vs Wardlow next week should be good as should Moxley if he takes on someone half decent.


Nobody cares what you say


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Cult03 said:


> Are you implying that we'd have to be high to enjoy this?


No I'm implying you guys sound like hipsters that are uptight you need to relax be it whatever means you prefer.....😉

Kenny g music

A fat bong hit

Cold beer

Shots of your favorite alcohol

Perhaps some meditation


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Why does aew constantly have to have so many group matches. I noticed aew has ine epic episode and then its back to nonstop stupid comedy. Comedy is good when fitting but not this much


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

More comedy bullshit...


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Are you 12?


Go away


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Rebel keeps getting thicker.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> "I never respond to anyone in the live thread unless they're responding to me "
> 
> Must be someone else.


Sorry, I meant rarely. You got me on a technicality, congrats. Now argue my fucking points genius.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!, this show needs more Rebel


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I responded to a post responding to a post that someone responded to so technically I am not full of shit.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

OK, that Britt segment got me to laugh pretty good.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MoxAsylum said:


> Go away


I will take that as a yes.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

And here is Matt Hardy for even more comedy bullshit.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why is Matt Hardy coming out to do Commentary?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Get ready for more Hardy tomfoolery.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Go Sammy, go.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> Sorry, I meant rarely. You got me on a technicality, congrats. Now argue my fucking points genius.


I was joking dude, calm down

You seem a bit irritated.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

How dare they cut off Sammy?!


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> And here is Matt Hardy for even more comedy bullshit.


Shut up


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> OK, that Britt segment got me to laugh pretty good.


Rebel don't get enough credit


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Now Sammy with the comedy bullshit. It was funny once it's not funny 6 weeks later.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

What's the story with Sammy/Matt leading to?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I mean, we just wana know the end game? if it's all worth it..


I mean that doesn't sound like folk are enjoying it though, just more so too invested to not see it through. Sort of like when you finish a shitty movie because, "welp I came this far" lol.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Trophies said:


> How dare they cut off Sammy?!


I was thinking the same XD


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MrThortan said:


> I responded to a post responding to a post that someone responded to so technically I am not full of shit.


That's a pretty good spin, mate. Your friends might eat it up but anyone who has a clue about context knows what you were doing. I like how we are arguing about me mis-speaking when I obviously meant rarely, instead of the fucking points I make, proving my point entirely.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I don't do drugs but I understand why someone on drugs would love AEW. I had stoner friends who would laugh at anything back in the day...


All the weed in the world wont help me sit through wwe programming atleast I can watch a full episode of aew and enjoy myself.

Whereas you kinda seem like your being tortured....you know you dont have to watch right?

Hence me suggesting you do some relaxing lol

Honest question in the WWE live threads are the comments so critical?(honest question this is my first PBP wrestling thread)


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Can anybody who dislikes a lot of what AEW put out, provide an example of a promotion throughout history that has provided the format that you enjoy? I'm genuinely interested for actual comparison so I can understand better why you dislike so much of the show.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Rebel looks delicious.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> All the weed in the world wont help me sit through wwe programming atleast I can watch a full episode of aew and enjoy myself.
> 
> Whereas you kinda seem like your being tortured....you know you dont have to watch right?
> 
> ...


I am being tortured today, you're right. Probably the worst show AEW has done in a while.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> All the weed in the world wont help me sit through wwe programming atleast I can watch a full episode of aew and enjoy myself.
> 
> Whereas you kinda seem like your being tortured....you know you dont have to watch right?
> 
> ...


I think they are actually less critical.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Where’s Freshly Squashed OC?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> All the weed in the world wont help me sit through wwe programming atleast I can watch a full episode of aew and enjoy myself.
> 
> Whereas you kinda seem like your being tortured....you know you dont have to watch right?
> 
> ...


They are when WWE does something dumb.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> All the weed in the world wont help me sit through wwe programming atleast I can watch a full episode of aew and enjoy myself.
> 
> Whereas you kinda seem like your being tortured....you know you dont have to watch right?
> 
> ...


All the live threads are very critical, AEW is no different. 

But @Chip Chipperson and @Cult03 list a lot of shit they enjoy. They just get ignored when they actually praise shit. Because well negativity is more entertaining than positivity.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Imagine Chuck Taylor being in your international TV shows main event...


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I wish we could have an honest conversation with you guys about AEW without having to discuss ourselves. Kinda sucks that nobody in this live thread actually wants to discuss criticisms and in turn, create a debate about the people making the statements. That's not what forums are supposed to be used for but when you get away with it for so long without repercussions it's not difficult to understand why that behavior continues.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh my God Chuck is like half serious for once.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Half.

Assed.

Efforts.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Tuned back in. I think Baker said Bitch Swole. She is the MVP of AEW.

Mox and Cage should be in two to three segments each week like how they use Baker.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> They are when WWE does something dumb.


They are more laughing about it than saying "those guys suck"


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Kudos to Excalibur explaining why the match is occurring. "Only way The Inner Circle would agree to the match is if the title shot was on the line". I like that.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I mean that doesn't sound like folk are enjoying it though, just more so too invested to not see it through. Sort of like when you finish a shitty movie because, "welp I came this far" lol.


I feel you. I have enjoyed some segments of DO, but it feels like we've been stuck in Chapter 2 forever, like we're not even in the middle of the story yet, but by that it just means it dragged too much.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I am being tortured today, you're right. Probably the worst show AEW has done in a while.


Sorry you're being tortured I've loved all the comedy so far.

Are you as critical in wwe pbp threads? Real question I just want to know if you are genuinely just hard to please cuz I could understand and respect that more then thinking you're hyper critical of aew.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> I wish we could have an honest conversation with you guys about AEW without having to discuss ourselves. Kinda sucks that nobody in this live thread actually wants to discuss criticisms and in turn, create a debate about the people making the statements. That's not what forums are supposed to be used for but when you get away with it for so long without repercussions it's not difficult to understand why that behavior continues.


Can you give examples of promotions you've enjoyed throughout history outside of AEW and the time period? I'm happy to discuss criticisms but I'd need to have an idea of what you consider to be the pinnacle of wrestling first.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> They are more laughing about it than saying "those guys suck"


Maybe at this point because none of us expect anything good from them, whereas here we see squandered potential.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Sorry you're being tortured I've loved all the comedy so far.
> 
> Are you as critical in wwe pbp threads? Real question I just want to know if you are genuinely just hard to please cuz I could understand and respect that more then thinking you're hyper critical of aew.


I haven't watched WWE since 2006. I'm not hard to please I love the NWA.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> I think they are actually less critical.


I'll be in next raw discussion I'd like to see the comparison first hand.

I'll just have to torture myself like poor chip is doing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sammy has outgrown the wrestler who has won major championships in every company in the last 20 years. Yep, he is ready to be his own man.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Being the dominant male in a team that includes Chuck Taylor and OC is not saying much, but yeah, Trent is great.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

NahFam said:


> Can you give examples of promotions you've enjoyed throughout history outside of AEW and the time period? I'm happy to discuss criticisms but I'd need to have an idea of what you consider to be the pinnacle of wrestling first.


Why? I'll play along. There is no promotion I've enjoyed in it's entirety. This is an impossible question to answer and I sense you're trying to trick me into an answer. I don't expect AEW to be perfect, but I expect them to try to be what they promised and to take themselves seriously. I can answer which promotion I enjoy more than 50% of the show though. Pretty much all of them except CZW or any death match wrestling. AEW usually has a lot of good and a lot of really terrible stuff, lately they've been moving in the terrible stuff direction.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I haven't watched WWE since 2006. I'm not hard to please I love the NWA.


Fair enough if it just isn't your cup of tea I can respect you for your opinion and just agree to disagree. 

If you were here bagging on the comedy spots here and then bring mute for wwe then I'd be straight up trolling you lol.

How can you watch NWA is it televised on cable in the states?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Fair enough if it just isn't your cup of tea I can respect you for your opinion and just agree to disagree.
> 
> If you were here bagging on the comedy spots here and then bring mute for wwe then I'd be straight up trolling you lol.
> 
> How can you watch NWA is it televised on cable in the states?


It's on YouTube but currently on hiatus due to COVID-19. Well worth a watch if you like serious style wrestling. Nick Aldis, James Storm, Eli Drake, Mr. Anderson (Has since left), Melina, Pope etc.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> Why? I'll play along. There is no promotion I've enjoyed in it's entirety. This is an impossible question to answer and I sense you're trying to trick me into an answer. I don't expect AEW to be perfect, but I expect them to try to be what they promised and to take themselves seriously. I can answer which promotion I enjoy more than 50% of the show though. Pretty much all of them except CZW or any death match wrestling. *AEW usually has a lot of good and a lot of really terrible stuff, lately they've been moving in the terrible stuff direction.*


What if for some people they've been moving in the good direction ?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Never ever ever ever ever forever put that shit on TV again AEW. I want to be entertained. I don't want to have to turn my eyes away from the screen like you're airing 'two girls one cup' while I'm having my goddamn supper.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> What if for some people they've been moving in the good direction ?


That is how most of us felt up until a few weeks into the empty arena stuff. But many people here conveniently forget that.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

I think Teddy Long booked this show lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Well last weeks episode was great for mebut this week sucked


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> What if for some people they've been moving in the good direction ?


Then good for them. But I'm not willing to settle for "some people". I want them to challenge WWE and have the best wrestlers and stories in the world. I want them to be enjoyed by way more than 700k people and for them to not have to beat WWE because WWE is losing viewers, but because they are earning viewers themselves. I also don't want them to turn my favourite wrestlers into fucking jokes


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's on YouTube but currently on hiatus due to COVID-19. Well worth a watch if you like serious style wrestling. Nick Aldis, James Storm, Eli Drake, Mr. Anderson (Has since left), Melina, Pope etc.


I'll give it a try

The problem I've had trying to watch wrestling is I don't give a shit about any of the characters.

One of the reasons I like aew is I basically started watching from the beginning of the company so I know all the characters. 

I'd have to put in a lil time but yeah cheers bud


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That looked painful...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Freshly Squashed. Of course.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Surprising result


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Best friends really won? Absolutely trash


----------



## Alex6691 (Sep 17, 2012)

Man imagine that Orange Cassidy spot in front of a crowd? Shit man. What a miss.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Heels dont even win against these guys? Lol wow


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh wow actual story progression. Color me impressed.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Man, what are they doing with Jericho? How the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Poor Sammy G, always eating the pin.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I thought the first hour was much better than the second hour but overall a Really good show, with two good title matches, a new signing that most of us have wanted since her match with Shida, fun promos/Vignettes and plenty of story/Character development.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Orange Cassidy is pissed.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

A former world champion feuding with a comedy act. Good stuff


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chris Jericho deserves better than this


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Imagine if that had crowd rofl


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> Oh wow actual story progression. Color me impressed.


There was a ton of story progression tonight


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Whoanma said:


> Poor Sammy G, always eating the pin.


How can he doubt about being with Jericho if he win ?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Lmao at first I was like wtf how'd the cameraman get in the way?

Then its FRESHLY MOTHA FUCKIN SQUEEZED BITCH!!!

sloth king went ham on Jericho I loved it.

I love everything about OC


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> There was a ton of story progression tonight


I was not being sarcastic. I liked that OC actually decided to be aggressive and not pretend he forgot what happened to him a week ago. Exactly what should have happened.


----------



## NahFam (Sep 12, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> Why? I'll play along. There is no promotion I've enjoyed in it's entirety. This is an impossible question to answer and I sense you're trying to trick me into an answer. I don't expect AEW to be perfect, but I expect them to try to be what they promised and to take themselves seriously. I can answer which promotion I enjoy more than 50% of the show though. Pretty much all of them except CZW or any death match wrestling. AEW usually has a lot of good and a lot of really terrible stuff, lately they've been moving in the terrible stuff direction.


I'm not trying to trick you at all. I just wanted to get a rough idea as to the style of wrestling you liked before discussing any criticisms you may or may not have. I'm not a fan of CZW and death match wrestling either so I can agree with you on that. People obviously have different tastes, with sports or sports-entertainment being the spectrum upon which people will find themselves due to the different presentation. So is it the comedy stuff you're mainly not a fan of? Personally I haven't had too much of a problem with the comedy in AEW, and enjoyed it for the most part. I enjoy story telling but the comedy isn't 'suffering succotash son' or Ambrose wheeling out a hot dog stand bad for me, personally.

I grew up watching WCW 1997-2000 and WWE from 1998 to around 2016 and enjoyed it for the most part. I gave up on WWE largely due to booking of talent like Bray Wyatt, scripting promos and people being pushed over my favourites. My dislike of the show started to outweigh the positives I was getting from it. Which is why I am struggling to understand why people would watch the show if they were failing to get enjoyment from it anymore. Not attacking people for watching it and not enjoying it, I just think time could be better spent doing other things. I enjoy NJPW and AEW for the most part these days.

I just feel like I understand where you're coming from better than you may appreciate given I fell out of love with WWE. I spent most of my time getting pissed off with the way they were booking things, and it wasn't until I appreciated that these things were not going to change that I realised I'd lost sight of what being a fan is supposed to be first and foremost. We're supposed to sit back and be entertained, and if you're not feeling it it's fair enough. But maybe there are other promotions that you'd enjoy more?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> I was not being sarcastic. I liked that OC actually decided to be aggressive and not pretend he forgot what happened to him a week ago. Exactly what should have happened.


Him being slothy most matches really accentuates when he is mad.

I personally love his character and gimmick glad jericho is helping put him over as he can easily be star fir casuals if done right.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Don't care about Starks. They need to sign stars who can carry quarter hours.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Today was a very nice show i think! It surprised me! Abadon looks awesome.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Cult03 said:


> Chris Jericho deserves better than this


weren't you complaining last week that OC wasn't gonna sell it and come goof again?

That was great.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mister Sinister said:


> Don't care about Starks. They need to sign stars who can carry quarter hours.


And who are those stars ?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I feel you. I have enjoyed some segments of DO, but it feels like we've been stuck in Chapter 2 forever, like we're not even in the middle of the story yet, but by that it just means it dragged too much.


That's a way to look at it. You know how Brian is always working on his novel on Family Guy? I feel like Dark Order is the wrestling equivalent of that. Like Tony has no real idea what to do with it, but insists on showing it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> That's a way to look at it. You know how Brian is always working on his novel on Family Guy? I feel like Dark Order is the wrestling equivalent of that. Like Tony has no real idea what to do with it, but insists on showing it.


The thing is you can't make it dissappear just like that, it's too late for that.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> weren't you complaining last week that OC wasn't gonna sell it and come goof again?
> 
> That was great.


I don't even understand what you're trying to say here, so there's a good chance I never added any words together to create a sentence that resembles what you just said.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> The thing is you can't make it dissappear just like that, it's too late for that.


You really could lol. Sometimes it's just better to pull the plug than see things through to a shitty convoluted end.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

NahFam said:


> I'm not trying to trick you at all. I just wanted to get a rough idea as to the style of wrestling you liked before discussing any criticisms you may or may not have. I'm not a fan of CZW and death match wrestling either so I can agree with you on that. People obviously have different tastes, with sports or sports-entertainment being the spectrum upon which people will find themselves due to the different presentation. So is it the comedy stuff you're mainly not a fan of? Personally I haven't
> 
> Me personally, I grew up watching WCW 1997-2000 and WWE from 1998 to around 2016 and enjoyed it for the most part. I gave up on WWE largely due to booking of talent like Bray Wyatt, scripting promos and people being pushed over my favourites. My dislike of the show started to outweigh the positives I was getting from it. Which is why I am struggling to understand why people would watch the show if they were failing to get enjoyment from it anymore. Not attacking people for watching it and not enjoying it, I just think time could be better spent doing other things. I enjoy NJPW and AEW for the most part these days.
> 
> I just feel like I understand where you're coming from better than you may appreciate given I fell out of love with WWE. I spent most of my time getting pissed off with the way they were booking things, and it wasn't until I appreciated that these things were not going to change that I realised I'd lost sight of what being a fan is supposed to be first and foremost. We're supposed to sit back and be entertained, and if you're not feeling it it's fair enough. But maybe there are other promotions that you'd enjoy more?


The reason most of us are here is for the same reason. Most of us loved WCW, WWF, and ECW back in the day and at some point after the WWF bought WCW and ECW Vince reverted to his former self and we stopped watching. I stopped watching because of Cena. Every time I try to get into WWE again, I see the stale, wooden, scripted promos and hate it. I see a ton of talented guys being wasted.

And that is what is so frustrating a lot of the time with AEW. Tony Khan promised a serious sports-based product and then gives us things like Matt Hard teleporting or a small child fighting an adult human half the time. The reason it is so schizophrenic is you have five people booking at this point. A lot of it is good and a lot of it is bad. SO FAR the good has mostly outweighed the bad which is why many of us are still here but criticizing the dumb stuff they do. It would be like if you liked the show 24 and it was coming on the air and in one segment Jack Bauer is beating the hell out of someone, then when they come back from the break Barney the Dinosaur is playing hokey pokey with the kids from down the street. You would rightly be confused and annoyed. That is how I feel a good 20-40% of the time. They need to decide who they want to be. Tony promised one thing but he is letting a few of his indy professional artists paint on his canvas with turds and call it wrestling.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Cult03 said:


> I don't even understand what you're trying to say here, so there's a good chance I never added any words together to create a sentence that resembles what you just said.


Many AEW "critics" were complaining about the segment where he got beaten and bloodied to be "stupid/funny" and that OC was not gona sell the attack and come this week hands in pocket- like nothing happened. But there was actually character progression.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Kind of a so-so show overall if I'm being honest:

*Opening tag title match was pretty solid and I really liked Dustin mixing it up with Omega and Hangman. Hangman looked good as always and QT impressed as well. Overall solid match but it felt very similar to the Omega/Hangman vs. Sabian/Havoc match from 2 weeks ago. Same spot on the show, same length of match, similar spots, etc.

*Having Abadon come in and squash Anna Jay in a minute after Anna got the hype package was surprising to say the least. She's got a unique look, no one can deny that. So hell, might as well see what she can do.

Not high on Anna potentially joining Dark Order because it's the Dark Order. They've been around for a year and outside of a few well produced vignettes have done nothing for me. But, maybe a female in the group will spice things up a bit.

*OK, I know Billy is a giant compared to MJF. But still, for a guy like MJF to need a distraction and a weapon to beat a guy far past his prime.....eh, don't love it. At least we're finally getting Wardlow vs. Luchasaurus.

*Swole driving off with Britt just make me think of Taker and Stephanie from 1999, so this segment gets a thumbs up from me.

*Rick Starks is a really good get for AEW if he's signed. Can talk, caries himself well, good in the ring, just lack size. Solid match with Cody. And they have to turn Cody and Arn heel eventually with the amount of times Arn cheats in a match.

*The Bucks vs. Havoc & Sabian match had good stuff in it but felt way too overbooked with the constant interference and distractions. And in the end this was just to further the Bucks vs. FTR story, which is fine.

*Britt's promo from the dumpster got me to laugh pretty good. She has become so good.

*Didn't see much of the main event as I was watching the other show's main event more, but glad Best Friends won. And neat, OC is actually pissed for once. I am looking forward to that Jericho vs. OC match quite a bit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Many AEW "critics" were complaining about the segment where he got beaten and bloodied to be "stupid/funny" and that OC was not gona sell the attack and come this week hands in pocket- like nothing happened. But there was actually character progression.


Yes and that is exactly what we were hoping for, at least I was. I am pleasantly surprised. I hope it continues this way!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> Yes and that is exactly what we were hoping for, at least I was. I am pleasantly surprised. I hope it continues this way!


yeah and it's fine if it's at the expense of Jericho. I think they work perfectly together considering how well Jericho has been able to navigate between comedy and serious his entire career. He could teach OC a couple of things.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> And who are those stars ?


Though they aren't free agents, NWA has Storm, Drake and Aldis. You have Austin Aries, EC3 and Rusev out there who are free agents. Even Eric Young, but he is clearly going back to TNA.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

Fantastic show tonight! I loved the spontaneous feeling throughout the show. It really feels like it’s a bunch of hot head wrestlers who are getting filmed for 2 hours a weeks and you never know what to expect. Every segment on tonight’s episode advanced a story. GOTDAMN I’m thankful for AEW. Especially after the embarrassing Viking Raiders trash i saw Earlier this week. 

Also, kudos to SWOL for the awesome undertaker reference 😂


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Another fun show! The thing about “Dynamite” is that, at least for me, the two hours just seem to fly by.

Some random thoughts:

1. QT Marshall impressed me today. He did an amazing dropkick. I didn’t know he had it in him.

2. I was hoping Su Yung would join AEW, but since she returned to Impact, Abadon is a cool alternative. I don’t see how Anna Jay’s loss buried her. She’s still considered a new talent, and I think they’ve got something in store for her with Dark Order. 

3. I liked Cody’s little Horsemen tease. They’re teasing it so much that I wonder if they’re just trolling us.

4.i hope Rick Starks sticks around in AEW. He’s a good talker and is very easy on the eyes. If he stays, he’dbe a good person to feud with (or even team up with) Sammy.

5. Loved Britt’s segments! I wonder what their plans are with her and Big Swole, however. Britt won’t be able to wrestle for a while. Maybe Britt will force Rebel to wrestle Swole.

6. I predict an eight-man tag match at Fyter Fest: Bucks and FTR vs Butcher/Blade and Sabian/Havoc. 

7. Great promos by Taz and Moxley, as expected.

8. Loved the Orange Cassidy bit at the end. As someone already pointed out, it would have gotten a huge pop if it happened in front of a huge crowd.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

I guess it comes as no surprise that people who enjoyed this still watch wwe lol. One of the worst shows theyve ever had


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Many AEW "critics" were complaining about the segment where he got beaten and bloodied to be "stupid/funny" and that OC was not gona sell the attack and come this week hands in pocket- like nothing happened. But there was actually character progression.


Was that me? If I made a complaint it was probably more about Jericho being involved in a mid to low card feud with a bunch of people who are not on his level.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NahFam said:


> Honestly I don't understand why people waste their time watching something that causes so much angst. AEW have been going for around a year now, if they're not putting on programming that you like at this point maybe you're wasting your time? I understand criticism and not liking everything. But it sure seems to me like some of you dislike the majority of what they broadcast. It's really rather bizarre.


I don't watch week-to-week for that very instance. Got a day off today and went for a massive hike instead. Came in here to get the scoop and there are posters taking shots at people for having an opinion. For a lot of people, this is their last hope for contemporary pro-wrestling to capture their imaginations. They're going to be invested in its success. It's not so easy for people to say "Well, fuck that, I don't give a shit anymore." Stop trying to make people feel bad for actually giving a shit about things they want to enjoy. 



NahFam said:


> Dude, you aren't even watching it and you choose to shit on it. It's odd mate, whatever way you wanna try and spin it.


I didn't shit on anything. I didn't watch it. Like you suggested. And more and more people aren't going to watch it too. That's going to be great when they drop down to enough viewers to get themselves cancelled. Yay! More WWE! That's what you want, yeah? 



MrThortan said:


> I think people enjoy bitching about wrestling. Most of the time it is just petty nitpicking. The same stringent standards could be applied to anything. But they are the realist, and the people that just want to enjoy themselves with some mindless entertainment are nothing but marks.


Some things actually deliver what they set out to do. Some people do criticise movies, music, TV shows, sports, etc. It's a pleasure for some, a guilty pleasure for others. None of this makes any sense though. What you're basically saying is "Some people will never be happy." Which is your way of trying to dismiss criticism. What you should say is "Some people will never be happy with shit." 



midgetlover69 said:


> I guess it comes as no surprise that people who enjoyed this still watch wwe lol. One of the worst shows theyve ever had


Yeah, the bases are eerily similar. I see a lot of more ardent fans thinking AEW is so different because there are no "Teddy Long tag matches." Like, that's such a bizarre point to identify as a toxic WWE trope compared to the things they are obviously conditioned to that a lot of other fans don't want.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

AEW number 2 trend in the UK, only behind the return of the football. Pretty impressive.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

It was trending number one in the US for a while. Now it’s trending #2 behind... the COUNTRY! 🤪


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

holy shit a bunch of you need to get the fucking sand out your vagina. bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch. all some of you do wah wah wah. why the fuck you watch then if all you gonna do is complain about every little thing? you guys got that wierd fetish where you like to be tortured or some shit?

Britt can't be funny or her character is ruined? she's a comedy character?

Anna Jay, a woman 90% of you probably never heard of til tonight can't lose a match quickly?

MJF being a heel looks bad?

Sammy can't sing anymore? even though that's been part of his act since fans have been banned? 

holy shit and thats not even half the list.

i got my criticism of some things too like Dark Order is horrible, QT, more Mox, ect. but goddamn i like most of it or i wouldn't watch every week. some of you watch just to bitch and it's pathetic. ever think they're saving some of their better booking til crowds are back so that fans in attendance can enjoy some good shit? or maybe they're still figuring things out since the company is barely a year old? theres a fucking pandemic still going?

was tonights show perfect? no, but it wasn't the worst thing to happen on earth like some of you are acting either.

also, fuck Young Bucks haters, they're fucking fun as hell to watch, always have been. idgaf what no one says


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

alex0816 said:


> holy shit a bunch of you need to get the fucking sand out your vagina. bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch. all some of you do wah wah wah. why the fuck you watch then if all you gonna do is complain about every little thing? you guys got that wierd fetish where you like to be tortured or some shit?
> 
> Britt can't be funny or her character is ruined? she's a comedy character?
> 
> ...


Nah, criticism is allowed on this forum. We don't have to listen to some dude who has no authority. If the mods want to change the rules they can do so, but it wouldn't be a smart idea to not allow criticism. If they're going to half ass their shows they're going to get criticised. Simple as that, mate.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> holy shit a bunch of you need to get the fucking sand out your vagina. bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch. all some of you do wah wah wah. why the fuck you watch then if all you gonna do is complain about every little thing? you guys got that wierd fetish where you like to be tortured or some shit?


Sounds like you're the one bitching. Your question has been answered numerous times. Seems like you'd rather bitch than listen to people's explanations. Why do you come to forums if you don't like reading people's opinions? Got that weird fetish where you like to be tortured or some shit?


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Sounds like you're the one bitching. Your question has been answered numerous times. Seems like you'd rather bitch than listen to people's explanations. Why do you come to forums if you don't like reading people's opinions? Got that weird fetish where you like to be tortured or some shit?


nah come here to talk about AEW, not bitch about every single thing about it every week, say how much it sucks, yet continue to watch


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Sounds like you're the one bitching. Your question has been answered numerous times. Seems like you'd rather bitch than listen to people's explanations. Why do you come to forums if you don't like reading people's opinions? Got that weird fetish where you like to be tortured or some shit?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Mister Sinister said:


> Though they aren't free agents, NWA has Storm, Drake and Aldis. You have Austin Aries, EC3 and Rusev out there who are free agents. Even Eric Young, but he is clearly going back to TNA.


None of those guys are available right now(besides Aries who's career over in major promotion) or at least to July 18th. None of those guys have history of drawing ratings either.


The problem isn't AEW talent. They have guys who are just as big of draws or bigger on the roster already. How they are booking these shows and holding so much back always.


Tag match after Tag Match or squash singles or predictable top guy vs midcarder match week after week. While besides the Mike Tyson/Jericho stuff. They haven't done any hot angles/segments or gimmick matches.


When that ratings appeared on the rise between January and Revolution. They had big match ups on tv(Omega/Pac, Mox/Pac, Cody/Wardlow in steel cage etc). Or hot angles/segments like Moxley will or won't he join Inner Circle, Cody 10 lashings etc. There was planning and story telling and giving the show more competitive match ups.


Right now it feels like they are trying to protect too many guys. So they feature them in tag matches or squash matches. Then try to save every possible strong match up for ppvs. But when you are only doing 4 ppvs per year. You can give more then they are on tv. It's ok to do a match more then once. Without making people sick of it.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

alex0816 said:


> nah come here to talk about AEW, not bitch about every single thing about it every week, say how much it sucks, yet continue to watch


The "negative" people are literally the only ones who talk about AEW. The rest of you just talk about us. You're the ones taking this off topic and trying to shut down any conversation. The questions you've asked have been answered over and over again but not one of you has given an answer as to why you continue visiting forums if you're unable to tolerate the opinions of others.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> nah come here to talk about AEW, not bitch about every single thing about it every week, say how much it sucks, yet continue to watch


Everyone here talks about AEW. It's the AEW discussion forum. Ironically, you're contributing far less of substance than any of the "critics" who point out what they don't like and why they don't like it. It's far more reasonable to say "I didn't like this show" than "oh my god, all these people who didn't like the show, wah, wah, wah, why don't they stop watching?" AEW should be thankful for every set of eyeballs they get at this point, and people are entitled to share their honest opinions, regardless of whether or not _you_ like them.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> The "negative" people are literally the only ones who talk about AEW. The rest of you just talk about us. You're the ones taking this off topic and trying to shut down any conversation. The questions you've asked have been answered over and over again but not one of you has given an answer as to why you continue visiting forums if you're unable to tolerate the opinions of others.





The Wood said:


> Everyone here talks about AEW. It's the AEW discussion forum. Ironically, you're contributing far less of substance than any of the "critics" who point out what they don't like and why they don't like it. It's far more reasonable to say "I didn't like this show" than "oh my god, all these people who didn't like the show, wah, wah, wah, why don't they stop watching?" AEW should be thankful for every set of eyeballs they get at this point, and people are entitled to share their honest opinions, regardless of whether or not _you_ like them.


no there's plenty of people here who actually discuss AEW, what they like, dislike, predictions, ect.

if you complain every week yet still watch, that's on you. you keep your eyes on the product, you enable the stuff you don't like. thats on you. 

the answers to questions are rediculous. how is a charcter ruined cause they did something funny? how does a person no one ever heard of losing ruin her character? 

you clearly don't like anything about the show, so why do you watch? just to complain?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

alex0816 said:


> no there's plenty of people here who actually discuss AEW, what they like, dislike, predictions, ect.
> 
> if you complain every week yet still watch, that's on you. you keep your eyes on the product, you enable the stuff you don't like. thats on you.
> 
> ...


Anyone else tired of seeing this conversation happen instead of talking about the actual product? I sure as fuck am. People don't like some parts but they like others. Unless it's like this week where almost everything sucked of course. I usually like about half and some of my favourite wrestlers are in AEW. Good enough answer? Great, now fuck off.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> no there's plenty of people here who actually discuss AEW, what they like, dislike, predictions, ect.
> 
> if you complain every week yet still watch, that's on you. you keep your eyes on the product, you enable the stuff you don't like. thats on you.
> 
> ...


I didn't fucking watch this week, Alex. That's why I came in here to see what happened. And the people who did watch told you why they watch -- they watch it with hope. And most of those people are a lot more optimistic than me and do find things they like enough to keep them going. You just ignore them because you want to bag people out because they don't fit your generalisations of what people do do or should do. 

I am invested in wrestling doing well, so I follow what I can about the industry. But watching modern wrestling is honestly fatiguing. It's boring and frustrating. So I keep up to date and am very active in discussions, because I love the theory and the business of the business and want it to get to a state where I do watch again every week. I would _love_ that. And because of my, frankly, obsessive personality, I find it really hard to just switch something off completely. A lot of wrestling fans are likely the same. It's really great you enjoy AEW -- that's super for you. But you have no right to attack people for daring to watch a show even though it's frustrating. They range from the devoted, to the bored, to the hopeful, to the atypical. And it's none of your business why they watch, frankly. People can do whatever the fuck they want with their time. 

I LOVE talking about wrestling! I love it. I'm fucking sick of people trying to make me feel bad for doing something I love and trying to tell me that I should feel bad about it because I'm not enamoured with a specific product I had high hopes and expectations for. If you don't like what I say, refute it, or ignore me. Don't tell people to leave a discussion forum because they don't view the product or the process of viewing the same way as you do. It's more arrogant than anyone who explains why they don't like something. Those people are making an effort to convey their thoughts on a subject. You're just criticising people. Bitching.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Okay, so this one was a bit of a shit show. My thread the other day about lack of leadership was truly on display in this one. Probably the worst show since March especially and at least the March show had the lack of talent excuse going for it.

- Opening tag match was fine. Not good or great but it was okay. Kenny being the only guy to get an entrance didn't make much sense and it made everyone else look like job guys. Shave a couple minutes off the match and have the entrances. Only criticism is the match was maybe too long but that's an AEW staple. 

- Anna Jay video package was okay but nothing that gets me emotionally invested in her. It simply was what it was.

- The subsequent squash match was pretty amusing because Anna Jay despite being very green already has a strong following. I was concerned she'd be getting the super push but we instead got the complete opposite which was equally as dumb. Anna Jay now joins The Dark Order and as someone else said in this thread earlier we kill all of her marketability in a flash.

- Mr. Brodie Lee is out. Who genuinely cares about this anymore? Brodie Lee recruits people who are completely random and it doesn't make much sense. Know who would fit in with The Dark Order group that is female? Abadon. Colt Cabana stuff nobody cares about and it isn't compelling at all.

- MJF starting the quarter is good because it stops people from changing the channel but unfortunately he looks horrible in this one. He and Billy Gunn go 10 minutes or very close to it with the man in his mid fifties (Who admittedly looks awesome) beating the crap out of the young star. MJF has to cheat, use his bodyguard and use the ring to compete with and beat Billy Gunn. This legitimately made MJF look like a guy who couldn't kick a man in his fifties.

- Big brawl after the match for no reason. Who cares?

- Jericho cuts a promo now and as always has to be funny. "We beat Orange Cassidy to a pulp!" did ya? Nobody cares. 

- Next is Britt Baker and it's so sad how her entire identity is comedy character now. She was doing so well in the bitchy "I'm a Dentist, I'm educated and a phenomenal athlete" route but she now is just whiny girl trying to be funny. She proclaims her and Tony are on a "friendship time out". At this point I should probably take the time to say that Britt Baker passing notes back and forth to Tony all night mocking the colour of his tie and called the referee names is just really bad comedy as well. She would've been so much better as "angry because she's hurt" character where she just yells and screams at everyone. 

- Big Swole who is awful now kidnaps Britt Baker in what is meant to be another comedy segment.She gave a nod to Taker as well which is exactly where whoever wrote this skit is getting their ideas from. Awful.

- I enjoyed the Cody/Arn promo and subsequent match between Cody and Ricky Starks. If we saw more of this week to week AEW would be really good. Starks impressive on debut and hopefully has earned himself a contract. Cody consistently solid as always. Great match.

- Next the "Superbad Squad" are out in what is again another attempt at comedy as they use a movie title from 2007 to get a haha in. 

- This match was awful and an overbooked mess. A ton of near falls, interference out the ass, FTR/Blade & Bunny don't need to be out there for this and the match was also entirely too long. Awful and matches like this are why The Bucks have a bad name for themselves. It ends with another brawl which we've already seen tonight between MJF/Wardlow and Jungle Express. Lazy booking.

- Enjoyed the Cage and Taz promo although Cage was pretty average. Taz was really strong.

- Moxley promo was also fine but why isn't he at the arena? I know Brian Cage and Taz aren't at the arena this week but why not have Mox turn up, come down to the ring, cut a promo calling those guys out only to find out they're not there? Seems logical and is also a way to get your World Champion on television. Also, flip floppng of Moxley's character makes no sense, a month ago he was this cocky bad ass "If you wanted a shot you only have to ask" then he was 1980's babyface "Check in on your grandparents" and now he's psychopath Mox with his whole "I feed my demons by hurting people". Are you 1980's Jerry Lawler, Stone Cold Steve Austin or Cactus Jack? Make a choice and stick with it because it's confusing.

- We cut outside to more bullshit from Britt Baker and Rebel. Turns out Britt Baker was thrown in the bin by Big Swole (Haw haw) and has been in there for an hour. Again, we see some glimpses of Britt Baker can be but her identity now is total comedy character. This segment reminded me of something you'd see in a children's cartoon where the bully gets thrown in the garbage bin and can't get out. Awful.

- More comedy as Sammy Guevara once again badly sings Chris Jericho's entrance. It was mildly amusing the first time he did it and got a little bit of internet attention so in classic AEW fashion they absolutely have to drive it into the ground as hard as they can. Awful.

- The tag match was fine, not great, not bad either though. Jericho clearly isn't as motivated as he was when he was World Champion, Best Friends look out of place in a main event but Sammy was pretty solid. Jericho very much seems like just another guy at this point.

- I liked that Orange Cassidy came out at the end but it felt kind of flat to me. On one hand it's great Orange was getting his revenge and taking the revenge seriously but he didn't really seem to even remotely even up the odds. He got 10 weak looking punches in on Jericho and that was it really. I think it would've gone down a lot better if Orange came sprinting out with a chair, bat or anything else to get a piece of Jericho.

I went 3/10 last week I believe and I was more entertained by last week than this week. I'm going to go 2/10 and I'm getting a bit concerned because soon we might be hitting minuses. AEW is getting worse and worse as the people in charge of creative are clearly running out of ideas and top stars are becoming less and less motivated. Everything is a joke and the few things you're expected to take seriously have very little substance in them. This is certainly not the way to get the ratings back in your favour.

Awful show.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

TD Stinger said:


> Kind of a so-so show overall if I'm being honest:
> 
> *Opening tag title match was pretty solid and I really liked Dustin mixing it up with Omega and Hangman. Hangman looked good as always and QT impressed as well. Overall solid match but it felt very similar to the Omega/Hangman vs. Sabian/Havoc match from 2 weeks ago. Same spot on the show, same length of match, similar spots, etc.
> 
> ...


Very well put I agree with everything said here.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

alex0816 said:


> holy shit a bunch of you need to get the fucking sand out your vagina. bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch. all some of you do wah wah wah. why the fuck you watch then if all you gonna do is complain about every little thing? you guys got that wierd fetish where you like to be tortured or some shit?
> 
> Britt can't be funny or her character is ruined? she's a comedy character?
> 
> ...


Let me hit some of your points.

- Britt Baker has so much talent especially as a bitchy stuck up heel. That dental office skit she did where she was being a bitch to Rebel, getting her name wrong and not caring to correct herself and bullying Schiavone was perfect. Bitchy "mean girl" is where she really shines but because everything in AEW needs to be a big joke she's now this try hard to be funny temporarily disabled girl. It's not her strength and it's sad to see her go to waste like this especially when they have at least another 10-15 people on the shows regularly doing comedy.

- Anna Jay has a pretty good following especially on this forum. Some of the guys really love her look and apparently she's solid in ring so why not have her lose a hard fought match instead of squashing her? She could be a future star with more training and better booking.

- MJF struggling to beat a 56 year old man and needing help from his massive bodyguard and a weapon looks bad. The way that match should've gone is Billy gets a flurry early, MJF cheats to get the advantage back, little bit of back and forth and MJF puts him away relatively clean. I would've even been okay with the old eye gouge or lowblow into his finisher deal but he legitimately needed 3-4 different ways to cheat to get the win.

- Sammy singing was mildly amusing the first time now it's just cringe try hard stuff. Not even the biggest Sammy fans find it funny anymore and keep in mind it wasn't that funny the first time. It's like the little kid in school who delivers a funny joke one time and then continually repeats it until someone tells him to shut up.

- Young Bucks suck but when they are genuinely trying they can be entertaining also. If you enjoy 50 near falls in a 10 minute match that's fine but it's not most peoples cup of tea.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Did they really throw Britt Baker into a bin? How is that not WWE shit?!? And Sammy singing Chris Jericho’s theme with AEW hammering the point is also classic WWE. Fandangoing anyone?

Tony Khan is determined to make The Dark Order a thing. It’s not going to be a thing, Tony.

I’m surprised there was no Brandi on this show.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Did they really throw Britt Baker into a bin? How is that not WWE shit?!? And Sammy singing Chris Jericho’s theme with AEW hammering the point is also classic WWE. Fandangoing anyone?
> 
> Tony Khan is determined to make The Dark Order a thing. It’s not going to be a thing, Tony.
> 
> I’m surprised there was no Brandi on this show.


Brandi was on the show she was the manager in the opener. Allie predictably ran in on the match and will no doubt be blamed for costing Dustin and QT the tag titles.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Let me hit some of your points.
> 
> - Britt Baker has so much talent especially as a bitchy stuck up heel. That dental office skit she did where she was being a bitch to Rebel, getting her name wrong and not caring to correct herself and bullying Schiavone was perfect. Bitchy "mean girl" is where she really shines but because everything in AEW needs to be a big joke she's now this try hard to be funny temporarily disabled girl. It's not her strength and it's sad to see her go to waste like this especially when they have at least another 10-15 people on the shows regularly doing comedy.
> 
> ...


1. since turning heel, Britt has been making jokes at the fans expense, Tony schiavone, other women, i don't see how handing a note to during a match makes her a cemdy character. she's one of the more entertaining people on the show. 

2. i know Anna Jay had one match a few months ago on dynamite and she's been in the crowd. thats it. she was squashed to set up an angle with Dark Order. now to me that sucks, because Dark Order sucks. but someone who's most likely on the show because all the other women are either injured, unavailable, whatever, losing doesn't ruin someone. 

MJF didn't really struggle to beat Billy Gunn. not from what i saw anyway. yea Billy Gunn got in some good shots, but MFJ seemed in cpntrol most of the match, working the leg, ect. yea he needed Wardlow's help at the end, but that's a basic heel move. i thought it would have been good to see MJF get the submission win even if it was with a Wardlow assist. but i didn't have much problem with the match. i would like MJF in a better fued though but it loosk like he'll have one more with Jungle boy or maybe a tag match at Fyter. 

Sammy singing is part of his act and character right now, it is overdone? probably, but i see why he continues to do it.

Young Bucks are fun to watch.

so my point is, if someone doesn't like 90% of the show damn near every week, why do they watch? i read for hope. they been on the air for 9 months, this is the product, what do you hope will change? i read someone watches because they love wrestling and want it to do well yet current day wresting is fatiguing and people make them feel bad for doing something they love. wah. maybe people who enjoy the show feel bad when some people do nothing but shit on it. im not one of those people, i'll watch, i like what like and dislike what i don't


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jesus Christ, Alex, would you stop bringing up the same point? It’s been answered — over, and over, and over again.

(P.S. I should have caught that about Brandi, thanks Chip.)


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Wow this episode was boring as hell.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

So bascially alex you agree with every point chip made ? lmao


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

bruh AEW swear they sports based yet turn around and dem fools signing da Blair Witch.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Great way to debut Stroke Daddy. Can't wait to see where he goes from here. 

Enjoyed the show.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mister Sinister said:


> Though they aren't free agents, NWA has Storm, Drake and Aldis. You have Austin Aries, EC3 and Rusev out there who are free agents. Even Eric Young, but he is clearly going back to TNA.


None of those guys would change the ratings....


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

alex0816 said:


> 1. since turning heel, Britt has been making jokes at the fans expense, Tony schiavone, other women, i don't see how handing a note to during a match makes her a cemdy character. she's one of the more entertaining people on the show.
> 
> 2. i know Anna Jay had one match a few months ago on dynamite and she's been in the crowd. thats it. she was squashed to set up an angle with Dark Order. now to me that sucks, because Dark Order sucks. but someone who's most likely on the show because all the other women are either injured, unavailable, whatever, losing doesn't ruin someone.
> 
> ...


1. Since her injury her identity is comedy character designed to make you laugh. She's pulling weights behind her in the wheel chair, she's waving at Tony, she's coming out on a golf cart called a "Rolls Royce", she's handing off notes mocking Tony's appearance, she's proclaiming there is a conspiracy against her, she's getting kidnapped and thrown into garbage bins, every line is an attempt to make the viewer laugh. She's epitome of comedy character.

2. I don't think anyone actually said she's ruined just that it was bad booking which it was. You're right in that we can't actually bury Anna Jay because they haven't done anything with her.

3. Go and rewatch Billy/MJF. Billy got more than some good shots in. Needing Wardlow's help isn't a basic heel move like an eye gouge it's him needing help to put down a 56 year old man who had a pretty solid career but was never a huge star in the first place.

4. Why does he continue to do it? Because some smart marks on Twitter 6 weeks ago laughed at it? We've seen it twice since and nobody cares.

5. Young Bucks you're entitled to your opinion.

You've asked a few times why I watch I literally get asked the question almost daily on this forum so for my own sanity I'm not answering it anymore. Go and do a forum search of "Why do you watch?" in this section and you'll get multiple responses from me on why I watch


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I don't watch week-to-week for that very instance. Got a day off today and went for a massive hike instead. Came in here to get the scoop and there are posters taking shots at people for having an opinion. *For a lot of people, this is their last hope for contemporary pro-wrestling to capture their imaginations. They're going to be invested in its success. It's not so easy for people to say "Well, fuck that, I don't give a shit anymore."* Stop trying to make people feel bad for actually giving a shit about things they want to enjoy.
> .


This is my FIRST real hope at professional wrestling in nearly 2 decades. I like the glitz, glamor, pyro, and overall higher quality production you get in a national television wrestling show. I can’t get into NWA for that reason. They hooked me with the first 6 months of Dynamite where things felt so much more like Nitro getting a second chance. Now it’s just half-assed efforts with lots of WWE-style entertainment more directed towards kids and teenagers. 


imthegame19 said:


> None of those guys are available right now(besides Aries who's career over in major promotion) or at least to July 18th. None of those guys have history of drawing ratings either.
> 
> 
> The problem isn't AEW talent. They have guys who are just as big of draws or bigger on the roster already. How they are booking these shows and holding so much back always.
> ...


All of this, but especially what you said about January’s run up to Revolution. That style of television, with enough time and more word of mouth, could have grew the product.

Now I am fearful for their future beyond what they currently are. And that sucks, man. I feel like I’m watching the dying days of Nitro all over again.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

You're so dramatic XD


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> You're so dramatic XD


You’re such a fan. Send me your address and $20, and I’ll make sure to send you an autographed photo, Princess.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> You're so dramatic XD


People used to say that in the dying days of TNA as well. "Everything is fine, you're being dramatic" and look at where TNA is now.

I'm not suggesting AEW is dying but another few years of dog average shows like they're currently producing and it very well could be Omega, Brodie Lee, Lance Archer and a bunch of average to above average independent guys wrestling in a 700 seat studio in Canada.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> You’re such a fan. Send me your address and $20, and I’ll make sure to send you an autographed photo, Princess.


No thanks but that does not change the fact that you are overreacting


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rbl85 said:


> None of those guys would change the ratings....


Well, Moxley and Jericho helped, so the big fish thing works for them. Rusev would be a good signing in that regard. But it’s not about one dude changing the ratings — it’s about the overall presentation becoming more serious and allowing you to invest more into them. The overall package would change the ratings.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I turned off the show around the hour to hour and a half mark. Seen they had Orange Cassidy respond accordingly, so I just fired up the DVR to watch the tag title main event.

That was really well done. Jericho probably deserves better than having to sell for Chuck fucking Taylor, but it serves a purpose I suppose in the grand scheme of things.

But they really did that main event well. Orange Cassidy can be really good “when he tries”, to steal a line from Trent, but if you’re going to push him as they seem to be doing, then he must “try” more often. The cool, don’t-give-a-fuck attitude got you here, and now you must grow the character, which they did tonight. No doubt in my mind Jericho has spoke with him about this.

Not the most amazing closing visuals, but as a Jericho and Cassidy fan, I did like that. Probably my favorite segment of the show.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Wood said:


> Well, Moxley and Jericho helped, so the big fish thing works for them. Rusev would be a good signing in that regard. But it’s not about one dude changing the ratings — it’s about the overall presentation becoming more serious and allowing you to invest more into them. The overall package would change the ratings.


I would love to see them in AEW but the post that i quoted was saying that those guys would bring ratings and i don't think it's true (we you could say that the only way to know it is to sign them).

But of course i would love to have them in AEW


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rbl85 said:


> I would love to see them in AEW but the post that i quoted was saying that those guys would bring ratings and i don't think it's true (we you could say that the only way to know it is to sign them).
> 
> But of course i would love to have them in AEW


Ah, sorry, I saw it out of context. I agree that the ratings wouldn’t come automatically, but I think the change in presentation would help.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Wood said:


> Ah, sorry, I saw it out of context. I agree that the ratings wouldn’t come automatically, but I think the change in presentation would help.


Rusev might bring a couple thousands, it's better than nothing.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Fell asleep last night before it started.

anyone rational (not the wood, Odell, Curt, bdon or chip) able to give me a brief rundown of whether the show was any good?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Here's my review. Blew nxt away.

I hated the tag title match. Went to long but I guess it was a decent warm up. This all being said nightmare and lee colt doesn't sound as terrible.

Abadon does nothing for me. I've already ranted about it. I adored the britt stuff.

Mjf vs Billy bought me back in to the show. Good old school simple match. And I loved everything about the mjf jungle boy feud continuing. And finally lucha vs wardlow. Sign me up 

Tnt title match was great. This Ricky kid definitely has something. And nothing obnoxious happened. Great job all around 

Bucks vs the squad sucked. The stuff after was good though

Tazz and mox cut good promos nicely done.

The main event ruled. Trent looked great, jericho looked great, Sammy was great and Taylor wasn't offensive. Loved the oc stuff. He and jericho should be good.

Good show two thumbsup


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Danielallen1410 said:


> Fell asleep last night before it started.
> 
> anyone rational (not the wood, Odell, Curt, bdon or chip) able to give me a brief rundown of whether the show was any good?


The majority of the show for me was good, there was some things that i didn't like but it's nothing really important.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> The majority of the show for me was good, there was some things that i didn't like but it's nothing really important.


He said rational which is clearly not you


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Have you met @LifeInCattleClass?


lol

yah, i like the dark order too


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Oracle said:


> He said rational which is clearly not you


My review was essentially the same. Aside from Kenny and page not destroying the nightmares, abadon and the bucks match the majority of the show was fine for a tv episode


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I enjoy MJF when he speaks, I enjoy Cody in ring, I like Jungle Boy and his crew, Arn, Tully etc. I hate the comedy shit.


....... you like........ Marko? 
(he is part of JBs crew)


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Oracle said:


> He said rational which is clearly not you


I'm not rational because i'm not insulting the company every time they do something i don't like ?


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Poor show for me:

Tag title match
Went too long and way too competitive, Dustin is a good hand but QT is awful and they should not be holding their own with Omega/hangman. After all the effort that’s gone into this Allie storyline, the execution in the end was poor, she just turns up on the ramp, does nothing, and then NN lose. Not sure why this ‘title’ match didn’t main event but a ‘title shot’ match did. Now NN got a match against Brodie/colt next week so the QT push continues. This match did nothing for hangman/omega. It’s criminal how underused these guys are. Do they not realise that hangman has the best character in all of wrestling right now?

Anna jay
Squashed by a debutant and then put in dark order storyline over the debutant who has a dark character. Brodie showing the WWE what they’re missing by essentially being the leader of the losers.

MJF/Billy
Terrible booking. AEWs top star who should be in main event needing help and cheating to beat a 50+ year old career mid carder. I’m a fan of billy Gunn and MJF but this match was just wrong. Billy should have got some powerful moves in early due to size difference but then MJF should have picked him apart viciously to show that he is way fitter and further up in the food chain. Looking forward to Wardlow and Luchasarus match and pray that Marko Stunt doesn’t get involved in any way. This should just end up in a tag match at fyter fest to give mjf/wardlow/Jurassic express something to do.

Young bucks 
Typical young bucks match, I’m not a fan but can see why others are as they are the best at the type of wrestling they do. Once again there were 2 other tag teams getting involved and it’s just too much. Could they just not beat death squad in a competitive match whilst FTR were on commentary and then do a promo at the end saying something along the lines of “your turn FTR”

Cody 
Standard Cody match which we’ve seen before, glad it wasn’t main event again. New guy seemed decent but don’t see anything in him that AEW doesn’t already have. Cody has audacity to mention he feels alone when he’s the person who has built the whole show around him and left elite and Nightmare family out in the cold for his own persoanl gain. 

Mox/cage
Decent promos as normal but that’s all they are. No physical segment from Moxley again on dynamite, what is the point of him being champion, he’s a shadow of the most dangerous man in wrestling who debuted in AEW. He’s gone from actually being somebody who was so violent that his matches could not be sanctioned, to a guy who ‘says’ he’s violent and does mostly MMA in matches now. Bring back the violent Moxley as that was his edge. I’m actually hoping that he loses to cage because cage’s title reign can’t be any worse.

Jericho/best friends
Not sure why main event as mentioned previously. Sammy singing again is just flogging a dead horse, similar to earlier in the evening when they cut a promo using the same jokes as last week. I really don’t think jericho cares at this point, he is in terrible shape for a main event talent. Decent match and glad best friends won as there is now an actual tag team in tag title Match at FF. orange Cassidy as camera man was a great idea, although I think he should have beat down jericho at end with weapon (or bag of oranges). OC with his top off beating somebody down isn’t really very believable, especially as Jericho has stood toe to toe with omega/Cody/mox.

Just another nothing show for me, if you think I’m a hater let me know which segment you disagree with and I’ll tell you how I would’ve booked it better.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I haven't watched WWE since 2006. I'm not hard to please I love the NWA.


..... why is the NWA’s board dead?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Why are Butcher and Blade always wearing white outfits but have completely different look when they wrestle ? Is that part of a gimmick ?
Anna Jay looks a bit clumsy, I hope she improves because she has the looks to be the face of the whole division.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol
> 
> yah, i like the dark order too


I’m actually shocked that you didn’t mind them squashing Anna Jay. I thought I was being sarcastic.

At least you’re consistent. Hah.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Okay, so this one was a bit of a shit show. My thread the other day about lack of leadership was truly on display in this one. Probably the worst show since March especially and at least the March show had the lack of talent excuse going for it.
> 
> - Opening tag match was fine. Not good or great but it was okay. Kenny being the only guy to get an entrance didn't make much sense and it made everyone else look like job guys. Shave a couple minutes off the match and have the entrances. Only criticism is the match was maybe too long but that's an AEW staple.
> 
> ...


geez, what a wall of text

you should start a podcast or website or something / clearly like to write


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I’m actually shocked that you didn’t mind them squashing Anna Jay. I thought I was being sarcastic.
> 
> At least you’re consistent. Hah.


i loved that match


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Meh show this week

C- for me

*Dislikes* (this should get the juices of this board flowing  )

tag title match. Dustin lost a step out of nowhere and i did not like the note sending during this match. Match had a hot start and then just kinda fell flat in the middle and end.
MJF match. I get at his size he can’t dominate people. But the Billy match sucked. Maybe as i’m not a fan of Billy
middle bit of main event dragged a little
Starks is a bit of a CAW, wasn’t crazy about his match
No Lance Archer
*Just OK TV*

YB v SBDS and the brawl
Cage’s promo
Mox’s promo
*Likes*

Main event start and end
the swole / rubbish bin bit, although a tad long, was funny
the Abadon / Jay match and the DO stuff thereafter
*Loves*
- That OC ending. i’ve said it countless times, he is AEW’s ‘yes movement’ waiting to happen.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Hitman1987 said:


> Anna jay
> Squashed by a debutant and then put in dark order storyline over the debutant who has a dark character.


It makes sense though, the order is going after people who keep losing matches. Just like a cult would go after weak, insecure people. I like the fact that anyone can join the Dark Order. This is what they should have done with Bray Wyatt.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Opening match was ok but too long and the booking was predictable. And now this crap is building towards Allie vs Brandi... lord have mercy.

Abadon's back, cool. Anna Jay in DO? Not cool.
MJF/Gunn was garbage. They're doing their absolute best to ruin MJF.

Ricky Starks! love this dude, great signing. The match was very good.
Skipped Bucks/SBS. Main Event was forgettable.

Once again Mox not doing anything. ONCE AGAIN NO DARBY AND ARCHER. But they have time for Sabian, Chuck, Havoc and QT. Comeeee onnnnnn. 
Most feuds are boring. AEW's product atm is lifeless.
The roster is pretty stacked with recent pick-ups. The booking is just bad.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

This show was too wrestling heavy for me. Long matches with guys I don’t particularly care about (apart from MJF, Sex Gods and Page).

I loved OC going HAM and then going back to his nonchalant behaviour after accomplishing his aim.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> It makes sense though, the order is going after people who keep losing matches. Just like a cult would go after weak, insecure people. I like the fact that anyone can join the Dark Order. This is what they should have done with Bray Wyatt.


I understand the idea of the dark order, it’s a place for losers to go to feel better and possibly win by strength in numbers. My issue is that it’s led by somebody who lost on the biggest stage so why would people want to follow him now as he failed at the first hurdle. That’s why it was so important that Brodie got a big first win, it would have given the dark order credibility. Now I feel it’s gone past the point of no return and bringing in people like colt and Anna jay isn’t going to add credibility. They need to bring In people who can cut it with the best at their level but seem to keep losing, like Kenny when AEW first started, but they wouldn’t risk putting Kenny in there because the dark order concept and everybody attached to it is a failure. 

Personally I just think it was too quick to insert her into that dark order story line, especially as they are thin in the women’s division at the moment. They could have had her lose a few matches to known stars (Nyla, Shida, Ford) and then join because she has knowhere else to go. It just felt like a rushed version of the cabana story to me.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ..... why is the NWA’s board dead?


Because it wasn’t started by a billionaire and is in the shadow of dead industry leaders.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I was kinda bored with this week's show to be honest. Not much exciting stuff happening.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

How good was Dustin in that opening match...best he’s been in years...head scissor takedown, Canadian destroyer....what a natural...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ..... why is the NWA’s board dead?


Corgan despite being a multi millionaire is doing the opposite of what AEW is doing and that's starting slow. He's built a small but loyal fan base (About 100-200 thousand which is a GREAT start) and has a very low cost talent roster with Nick Aldis being the only contracted guy I believe. He's got a great crew with regional independent TV wizard David Marquez, former WWE and TNA writer Dave Lagana and a good mix of established stars and new faces. The way he's booking and the talent he has is kind of like how AEW should've started off with. A handful of big name stars and a bunch of unknowns/barely knowns fighting their way up the card.

I know there is a post in the other wrestling section which is kind of popular but the NWA has no momentum right now because they aren't running events.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> geez, what a wall of text
> 
> you should start a podcast or website or something / clearly like to write


A wall of text usually means no paragraphs. I used plenty.

I actually studied media. One year of Journalism (Written) then went to the big city to study radio broadcasting/production and video production which I did for 2 years. During time away from school I met my girlfriend who was supportive at first until I graduated and received just one job offer which was for 36,000 dollars a year (Not a lot of money in Australia) and would be 6 days a week. The worst part was we'd have to move from where we are currently to Broken Hill which is in the Australian Outback. She was 23 at the time, just had started an apprenticeship which was something she was really pumped up for and I wasn't too fond of moving to the outback to do morning (Not breakfast but the slot nobody cares about after breakfast) radio. I'm at work now making more money on an overnight shift than I'd be making for 2-3 days work in Broken Hill.

During my time at college I used to do weekly live to air broadcasts (Which like 7-8 people listened to. I remember once there was only one listener and it was the computer upstairs) and I got in trouble for breaching their rules pretty often. I remember getting in trouble the first time for making a Hulk Hogan penis joke on the air (This was around the time he was suing due to that sex video being leaked) and they claim someone complained but as I said there was only like 7-8 people listening usually.

I used the education I have to launch a little side business and that keeps me creatively stimulated whilst my "real job" pays the bills. Good pick up though, I don't really like to write unless I'm passionate about the topic but I was (And still am to be honest) super passionate about radio. My rants about the disgrace modern radio has become are worse than my AEW rants. My username should show my passion for radio.

#lifestorieswithchipper


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

What a boring show, I needed to remind myself that although this is wrestling, it's really just a TV show, and what a boring TV show this was. Tony is worse than dixie imo, because he's actually a wrestling fan and he's on tnt, and this is the best he can come up with with all his resources and connections.


----------



## Aewwe (May 3, 2020)

Like many, I thought it was so so as well.

I liked Ricky in NWA so I enjoyed him getting a chance here, and great that he is now permanent, and a good match with Cody.
Better sections from Britt this week than last week I thought
Surprised the new girl went over, and especially so quickly with the pre match Anna promo, and I like to be surprised.
I did enjoy the Brian Cage promo, and good to hear him speak. He looks so much like a roided up Robbie Williams, ha.

Too many tag matches for me. I get the tag division is kind of their thing, but 3 fairly long matches in a 1 hr 40m show is too much, especially when the outcomes were pretty obvious, and still too much TV time for QT IMO.
I echo what a lot are saying in the MJF match, but again, like many, I am looking forward to the lumberjack match next week.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> It makes sense though, the order is going after people who keep losing matches. Just like a cult would go after weak, insecure people. I like the fact that anyone can join the Dark Order. This is what they should have done with Bray Wyatt.


I read somewhere that Anna Jay is married to Preston Vance, so it could also explain why she moved to Dark Order. This could be a way to get her more tv time as a valet, when she is not wrestling.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Lucky Preston


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Vince parody will continue to vaguely mock Vince by either dying her hair blonde or hilariously insinuating that she would be far more successful if she was blonde. The super fans will think it's hilarious, the rest of us will think it's predictably lame humor. We will be called trolls and nobody will be able to explain why it was funny.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> The Vince parody will continue to vaguely mock Vince by either dying her hair blonde or hilariously insinuating that she would be far more successful if she was blonde. The super fans will think it's hilarious, the rest of us will think it's predictably lame humor. We will be called trolls and nobody will be able to explain why it was funny.


Aren't the followers forced to wear masks except for Grayson for some reason?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> Aren't the followers forced to wear masks except for Grayson for some reason?


If they cover her face then I'm done with this company


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> The Vince parody will continue to vaguely mock Vince by either dying her hair blonde or hilariously insinuating that she would be far more successful if she was blonde. The super fans will think it's hilarious, the rest of us will think it's predictably lame humor. We will be called trolls and nobody will be able to explain why it was funny.


Or she'll get implants.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> If they cover her face then I'm done with this company


It's tempting


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Firefromthegods said:


> Aren't the followers forced to wear masks except for Grayson for some reason?


Grayson and Uno aren't followers.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

So, there will not be a TNT title match next week? They said that would be every weeks...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

AEW is always the shits right after a Big 4 PPV until they get on the road to their next Big 4 PPV. FyterFest is a souped up Dynamite where they're not giving away any of their big plans/feuds. Only thing that will come out of FF is Hangman/Omega losing the tag titles and maybe starting up their friction again. Mox retains, Cody retains, Shida retains. 

Last night's show was just there. 

Hangman/Omega vs Natural Nightmares was good when Goldust was in the ring. There was a time before AEW was on television that I thought a program between Hanger and Goldust would have been great where Dustin would sit Page under his learning tree. QT will forever be miscast with Dustin. 

Abadon beating Anna Jaye after her promo package reminded me when NXT pushed the debut of that musclehead Dan Matha only to have him squashed by Samoa Joe. Abadon is too over the top gimmicky for me - a female Fiend even. Jaye's Star of the Show gimmick is indy as hell, so any repackaging is good. *Also putting a mask on her is heelish as hell out of Brodie*. 

Dark Order is getting WAY too big. Even assuming now Colt turns them down (no desire for Colt vs Brodie feud, and a helluva stepdown for Mr. Brodie if that is the direction) - they have Brodie, Uno, Grayson, Silver, Reynolds, Angels, Vance and now Anna Jaye - and they're developmentals or enhancement talent going to get lost in the numbers. Also strips away their identities or chance to stand out. Alan Angels went from having killer enhancement matches to being bland and nondescript. 

Billy vs MJF shouldn't have been booked. Just made MJF look small. Nothing built out of it as MJF is moving on back to Jurassic Express it seems. 

Too much Britt Baker, but the payoff was fun. She was great stuck in the dumpster and Rebel is comfortable in her role as well. I wonder if we'll see Rebel in the ring. Rebel vs Swole come come from this for a television match. 

We're surely getting Bucks/FTR vs SBDS/BB aren't we. No way they make that a Fatal Fourway as the first time FTR and YB fight each other it will be a bigger deal. 

Ending was predictable with OC making his return to get some revenge. Best Friends were not going to lose their title shot - they're winning the titles.

Starks is a good midcard signing. His introduction promo wasn't his best - seemed a bit canned. Hopefully he's allowed creative freedom to do his own thing characterwise.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ProjectGargano said:


> So, there will not be a TNT title match next week? They said that would be every weeks...


It's not because it's not announced that it will not happen


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

If the Best Friends win the tag titles I'm going to howl with laughter.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> If the Best Friends win the tag titles I'm going to howl with laughter.


I don't think they will but i can see Orange winning against Jericho.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> If the Best Friends win the tag titles I'm going to howl with laughter.


Why?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Danielallen1410 said:


> Why?


Because it's such an AEW move to start putting championships on the comedy guys. What's next? Orange for TNT Champion?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Because it's such an AEW move to start putting championships on the comedy guys. What's next? Orange for TNT Champion?


yes..... OC can for sure hold the TNT championship

and more

he looked great last night


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Because it's such an AEW move to start putting championships on the comedy guys. What's next? Orange for TNT Champion?


They're not in-ring comedy guys. Trent especially. They have their BTE bits but otherwise when in-ring they're wrestling to win. 

I do think they'd be transitional with FTR getting the titles off them at All Out. Reward them for their quarantine work, gives FTR more time to build up their resumes in AEW before putting the titles on them. Also gets Page and Omega back to singles in time for All Out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> They're not in-ring comedy guys. Trent especially. They have their BTE bits but otherwise when in-ring they're wrestling to win.
> 
> I do think they'd be transitional with FTR getting the titles off them at All Out. Reward them for their quarantine work, gives FTR more time to build up their resumes in AEW before putting the titles on them. Also gets Page and Omega back to singles in time for All Out.


Agreed - Best Friends aren’t my favourites. They are on-par with SCU with me / but, there is no doubt that they are legit

they try to win their matches and the only fuck-about spot they have is the hug / hardly a trainsmash

If they take it off Kenny / Hangman for a short transitional reign I won’t be opposed


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> It's not because it's not announced that it will not happen


But they already have 5 matches and no one looks it will be a squash like Abadon vs Anna Jay this week.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yes..... OC can for sure hold the TNT championship
> 
> and more
> 
> he looked great last night


Lol. Burying a title 101.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> I don't think they will but i can see Orange winning against Jericho.


Hell no.


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

EmbassyForever said:


> Hell no.


I can see Orange possibly upsetting Jericho with a quick rollup for the 1-2-3 or something like that. I think that Jericho moving forward will be used to get younger talent over.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

EmbassyForever said:


> Hell no.


Jericho lose and because of the frustration he attack Sammy.

That way you got Sammy feuding with Jericho and with the inner circle.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I will also laugh hysterically if Orange beats Jericho.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Lol. Burying a title 101.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Jericho lose and because of the frustration he attack Sammy.
> 
> That way you got Sammy feuding with Jericho and with the inner circle.


Way too early imo. But whatever. It's ok, I guess. Not sure what's OC's ceiling tho. I thought he was embarrassing in the Ladder match. 

Remember how epic Jericho felt when he was the Le Champion? At the moment he's just there. The shitty promos with Hardy def didn't help. He needs to win and be in meaningful feuds once again, he's still the biggest star they have.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273435895430098944


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

El Hammerstone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273435895430098944


ughhh.... Matt better do the job on this one


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Lmao I love how they got pics of all Matt's characters lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, instead of “Dumb-Ass Kiss” being an entity that just takes over Hardy’s VASSSSELLLLL; instead of Hardy just being a little fucking crazy and believing himself to be these other ENNNNNN-titiessssss...he’s actually just Matt Hardy actively choosing who to act like? I mean, that is precisely how it sounded on the live broadcast while watching, but I was too annoyed to pay attention and figured I’d misheard it.

But that tweet confirms it. Matt Hardy just pretends to be different characters, so fuck kayfabe, right? Goddamn I hate that SOB more than I do Cody rHHHodes.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I really hope they sign Starks. He was great. His build is a little weird, like his legs are tree trunks and his mid-section was super skinny. Is he a vegan?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> So, instead of “Dumb-Ass Kiss” being an entity that just takes over Hardy’s VASSSSELLLLL; instead of Hardy just being a little fucking crazy and believing himself to be these other ENNNNNN-titiessssss...he’s actually just Matt Hardy actively choosing who to act like? I mean, that is precisely how it sounded on the live broadcast while watching, but I was too annoyed to pay attention and figured I’d misheard it.
> 
> But that tweet confirms it. Matt Hardy just pretends to be different characters, so fuck kayfabe, right? Goddamn I hate that SOB more than I do Cody rHHHodes.


I think the deal is that Matt can freely change between them. Or maybe he has to dunk himself under water to make the switch?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

bdon said:


> So, instead of “Dumb-Ass Kiss” being an entity that just takes over Hardy’s VASSSSELLLLL; instead of Hardy just being a little fucking crazy and believing himself to be these other ENNNNNN-titiessssss...he’s actually just Matt Hardy actively choosing who to act like? I mean, that is precisely how it sounded on the live broadcast while watching, but I was too annoyed to pay attention and figured I’d misheard it.
> 
> But that tweet confirms it. Matt Hardy just pretends to be different characters, so fuck kayfabe, right? Goddamn I hate that SOB more than I do Cody rHHHodes.


Yeah... I actually think Matt has done some super entertaining work recently as Broken Matt and Damascus or whatever but I'm not liking how they've been having him just choose an old character for a match. Demolishes kayfabe yes and it's just kinda lame. Just keep him as the unhinged Broken/Damascus thing he had going with the accent; it's fun, it got over, and he can be a good 'veteran' to have around to make others look good. But swapping gimmick to gimmick is just too much, and I'm all for breaking kayfabe a bit here and there but that's no fun. 



Geeee said:


> I really hope they sign Starks. He was great. His build is a little weird, like his legs are tree trunks and his mid-section was super skinny. Is he a vegan?


Meh I only know from what I saw last night but he seemed pretty bland tbh.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

dan the marino said:


> Yeah... I actually think Matt has done some super entertaining work recently as Broken Matt and Damascus or whatever but I'm not liking how they've been having him just choose an old character for a match. Demolishes kayfabe yes and it's just kinda lame. Just keep him as the unhinged Broken/Damascus thing he had going with the accent; it's fun, it got over, and he can be a good 'veteran' to have around to make others look good. But swapping gimmick to gimmick is just too much, and I'm all for breaking kayfabe a bit here and there but that's no fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh I only know from what I saw last night but he seemed pretty bland tbh.


I genuinely had no idea Broken Matt Hardy could be any worse.

He is definitely “creative”.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

El Hammerstone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273435895430098944


Ugh. So he chooses when he can transform or he's just acting? Awful.



bdon said:


> So, instead of “Dumb-Ass Kiss” being an entity that just takes over Hardy’s VASSSSELLLLL; instead of Hardy just being a little fucking crazy and believing himself to be these other ENNNNNN-titiessssss...he’s actually just Matt Hardy actively choosing who to act like? I mean, that is precisely how it sounded on the live broadcast while watching, but I was too annoyed to pay attention and figured I’d misheard it.
> 
> But that tweet confirms it. Matt Hardy just pretends to be different characters, so fuck kayfabe, right? Goddamn I hate that SOB more than I do Cody rHHHodes.


This. Don't speak too loudly about it though you'll be told you're wrong.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Because it's such an AEW move to start putting championships on the comedy guys. What's next? Orange for TNT Champion?


I cannot stand it anymore. Not only that whole storyline with BF and Inner Circle was poorly executed but the goofy shit needs to stop. Putting them in your main event...I wonder what AEW is doing sometime. And give Chuck Taylor a damn t-shirt. AEW needs to cut their losses and have Baretta cut on his own. The Best Friends was a comedy indy gimmick created to generate laugh. But since in AEW character work doesn't exist, it is pointless to still do it. Kind of reminds me of Christopher Daniels and his Fallen Angel name where he doesn't do the gimmick but still call himself Fallen Angel. Someone in TNA asked him "why are you called the Fallen Angel, what does that do?". and he had no answers. These guys are in a serious championship match and they still wanted to hug it out. Just imagine Arn Anderson and Tully Blanchard doing that.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Slowly working through Dynamite...Billy Gunn Is a beast...the best part Of DX


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Another entertaining show...keep up the great work


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

As per most pandemic tapings, not my favourite episode of Dynamite I've seen. Not even one of my favourite pandemic shows they've done but I still enjoyed like I do every week. 6/10.

Hope Best Friends win the titles at Fyter just to piss off a load of sour pusses on this forum (and it makes logical sense).


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

AEW stacked up next week.

Wardlow/Luchasaurus Lumberjack. About fucking time.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273733965782953987

Small complaints: How the F did Colt Cabana agree for the tag match? Couldn't they have done something to set it up at least? 
Man FTR vs Dustin sounds awesome and then i see QT next to him. FFS isn't there anyone else to team with Dustin? 
Rhodes vs FTR would be one hell of a match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Small complaints: How the F did Colt Cabana agree for the tag match? Couldn't they have done something to set it up at least?


they have / last week Colt visited Brodie in office

this week, they delivered a contract to him

it was announced lated on commentary it was for the tag match

and they released this on their twitter and on youtube


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273437328414031874


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they have / last week Colt visited Brodie in office
> 
> this week, they delivered a contract to him
> 
> ...


Cool. Thanks, nice segment there from Colt. 
Much more clear.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> AEW stacked up next week.
> 
> Wardlow/Luchasaurus Lumberjack. About fucking time.
> 
> ...


Dustin is the one that decided to do this tag team, because he felt QT had worked hard and been unappreciated for years, aka it is good for the Nightmare Factory that the trainer isn’t a fucking jobber after everyone cried and complained about their last training facility being taught by Glacier and the like.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

bdon said:


> Dustin is the one that decided to do this tag team, because he felt QT had worked hard and been unappreciated for years, aka it is good for the Nightmare Factory that the trainer isn’t a fucking jobber after everyone cried and complained about their last training facility being taught by Glacier and the like.


I remember one time Dustin replied to someone on instagram so defensive "He's not a fucking jobber". I see why


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So QT's plugs looked really bad this week. His hair looks worse than when he started plugging it. He has like a full friar tuck now.

He should just go for the Bruce Willis/Jason Statham and shave it, leaving a bit of a stubble skullet.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Now NEXT week's card looks fire.

Lumberjack match between two behemoths.
Brodie/Colt tag match
Moxley match

🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Geeee said:


> So QT's plugs looked really bad this week. His hair looks worse than when he started plugging it. He has like a full friar tuck now.
> 
> He should just go for the Bruce Willis/Jason Statham and shave it, leaving a bit of a stubble skullet.


wait. he got plugs and not an actual hair transplant? smh


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> wait. he got plugs and not an actual hair transplant? smh


I dunno but whatever he got, his head is definitely rejecting it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BuckshotLarry said:


> As per most pandemic tapings, not my favourite episode of Dynamite I've seen. Not even one of my favourite pandemic shows they've done but I still enjoyed like I do every week. 6/10.
> 
> Hope Best Friends win the titles at Fyter just to piss off a load of sour pusses on this forum (and it makes logical sense).


TBH I don't understand why people call Best Friends a comedy gimmick. OC is a comedy character but I don't think I've ever seen Chuck and Trent try to be funny on Dynamite. I guess there was the time they dressed up as Rick and Morty. (which was sponsored content)

I suppose you could count their hug as comedy.

Mostly, they are a pretty serious tag team?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Geeee said:


> I dunno but whatever he got, his head is definitely rejecting it.


😂 TBH even if he had hair, he'd still look like anyone's Math teacher. Give him a teacher gimmick and have him be an irritating heel


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> 😂 TBH even if he had hair, he'd still look like anyone's Math teacher. Give him a teacher gimmick and have him be an irritating heel


Get him the fuck off TV and treat him like the goddamn jobber that he is.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Get him the fuck off TV and treat him like the goddamn jobber that he is.


if he’s off tv..... he can’t be treated as a jobber

jobbers do jobs on tv

either / or mate - either / or


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if he’s off tv..... he can’t be treated as a jobber
> 
> jobbers do jobs on tv
> 
> either / or mate - either / or


Job on Dark where you belong. Being in a goddamn tag title match, having his fucking face plastered on the tv multiple times throughout the night, getting fucking “Road To...” segments, etc is too fucking much for him. They pushed a fucking jobber into the midcard, all because he is Cody’s best friend and business associate. Should Luthor, Brandon Cutler, and Nakazawa get some title shots soon? How about Robert Anthony or whatever Mox’s buddy‘s name was.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Geeee said:


> TBH I don't understand why people call Best Friends a comedy gimmick. OC is a comedy character but I don't think I've ever seen Chuck and Trent try to be funny on Dynamite. I guess there was the time they dressed up as Rick and Morty. (which was sponsored content)
> 
> I suppose you could count their hug as comedy.
> 
> Mostly, they are a pretty serious tag team?


Yep, both great workers too.

But don't forget...

"ChUcKy T iS FaT, hE NeEdS a GyM. TrEnT sHoUlD gO sInGlEs. BeSt FrIeNdS sUx."


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

For the women division, Shanna said on instagram that she will be back soon.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Remember when they booked the Le Sex Gods match so they could change the Fyter Fest title match because "lol bad booking"

Oh how foolish some of you look now lol.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Geeee said:


> TBH I don't understand why people call Best Friends a comedy gimmick. OC is a comedy character but I don't think I've ever seen Chuck and Trent try to be funny on Dynamite. I guess there was the time they dressed up as Rick and Morty. (which was sponsored content)
> 
> I suppose you could count their hug as comedy.
> 
> Mostly, they are a pretty serious tag team?


Yes.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> Dustin is the one that decided to do this tag team, because he felt QT had worked hard and been unappreciated for years, aka it is good for the Nightmare Factory that the trainer isn’t a fucking jobber after everyone cried and complained about their last training facility being taught by Glacier and the like.


I'll take fucking Glacier over this guy. He could wrestle, he had a good look. He is actually someone that WCW should have pushed but was stuck with a videogame gimmick.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

BuckshotLarry said:


> Yep, both great workers too.
> 
> But don't forget...
> 
> "ChUcKy T iS FaT, hE NeEdS a GyM. TrEnT sHoUlD gO sInGlEs. BeSt FrIeNdS sUx."


Your last line is all true. Everytime I see Taylor without a shirt on, I want to throw up.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

NXT Only said:


> Remember when they booked the Le Sex Gods match so they could change the Fyter Fest title match because "lol bad booking"
> 
> Oh how foolish some of you look now lol.


Incorrect predictions are foolish?

Okay


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Incorrect predictions are foolish?
> 
> Okay


Not at all sir but some of you attacked the booking assuming they wanted to change the title match. And BOOM Best Friends went over.

Sometimes you guys just gotta let things play out.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looking forward to Wardlow vs. Luchasaurus! Two big guys I feel aren't seen enough. I really see big things in Wardlow, he reminds me somewhat of Batista and has a great look about him.

Next week's show looks good. For me, there were too many long tag matches with a similar formula and struggled to hold my attention. I think all three tags went around 15 minutes each.

QT Marshall put in a good performance IMO, the best I've seen of him, but they need to end his arc and give someone more big league this exposure.

I'll go against the grain and say I liked the Abadon thing. It's different, I find women's wrestling pretty boring tbh, but I like Shida and Abadon kept my eyes on the screen which some of the male wrestlers failed to do this week. Shida vs. Abadon could be a decent program while they are short on numbers in the women's division.

MJF beating Billy is also something I'm ok with. Say an old school wrestling fan tunes in and sees former DX/NAO star Billy Gunn putting over a cocky young heel - it's job done in giving the kid some credibility. Yes, MJF is a main eventer in the making but there's no hurry and let him gradually get there.

Cody vs. Starks - not gonna lie, I tuned out as I just didn't find it that compelling even though the work seemed good. The pre-match heelish promo with Cody was my favourite part of it all. It feels like Cody is hosting auditions sometimes with these matches.

Young Bucks vs. Superbad Squad - Decent match, Havoc's last in AEW maybe? I wouldn't complain, he suits the indies more IMO and I'd rather see Butcher & Blade get Superbad's push.

I like the Tazz/Cage alliance and am intrigued if they will push Cage far or if he'll end up sat in the crowd watching the show go by like Archer currently is.

I didn't like Best Friends beating Jericho & Sammy. I admire the attempts to build a legit tag team, and Trent is good, but I don't really see it with Chuck Taylor. He just exhudes indie-ness to me.

Sammy is a star of the future and the sort of guy who deserves to be on the flagship show every week, along with Jericho. I'm guessing this will all build to Sammy splitting from Jericho eventually.

Orange Cassidy... I dunno. He's over and apparently draws, that's the most important thing. I did like how he showed another side of himself, but can't say I'm _that_ interested in him. Still, I'd take him over one of the many generic vanilla guys that inhabit the pro wrestling world these days.

A decent enough show, but like many have said they need to get their priorities straight in some areas and put on a more focused product. They spent big money to bring the likes of Brodie, Archer, Hager (not a huge fan but he is a legit badass) in, but we see more of QT Marshall, Chuck Taylor and Jimmy Havoc?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Incorrect predictions are foolish?
> 
> Okay


Yes

If you're shitting on a booking decision that hasn't and doesn't happen everyone should point and laugh at you for being dumb. It's lfailing at the very easy role of being a contrarian despite the million things one could in good faith complain about from AEW.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

dan the marino said:


> Yes
> 
> If you're shitting on a booking decision that hasn't and doesn't happen everyone should point and laugh at you for being dumb. It's lfailing at the very easy role of being a contrarian despite the million things one could in good faith complain about from AEW.


Does that mean when I correctly predict things I'm allowed to point and laugh at the people who argued that point? Because I have a hell of a lot of laughing to do if that's the case.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

4 more days til Dynamite...can’t wait


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thoughts on Weds show:

Tag title was very solid. I would have liked to see Hangman/Omega win a little quicker than they did but Dustin defies age.

Anna Jay vs Abadon was a squash match which surprised me after the pre match promo but it was all about character development. Abadon is a Abyss/Fiend/Mankind type of female wrestler and Anna Jay joins the Dark Order. I see no problem with it. With both Britt and Statlander out with injuries they need help getting women on TV.

MJF vs Billy was OK. MJF could have looked a little stronger but he cheats because he is an asshole. Pretty simple logic.

Cody vs Ricky Starks was a really good TV title match. Starks signing makes this a big win for AEW as he has lots of potential.

Young Bucks vs Superbad Squad (took out the death) was a fun match nothing outstanding but solid entertaining match. The tombstone spot was fun and creative. The brawl is all about the slow build to FTR/Bucks.

Britt is killing it. I mean she has to add something to her character while she is hurt. "She needs Jesus" was great during/after the Anna Jay/Abadon match.

Best Friends vs Le Sex Gods was good all around. The ending put it over the top. Seeing a pissed off Orange Cassidy was great.

Taz being a mouthpiece for Cage is good. Good stuff. Cage vs Darby after his stuff with Mox is over. I wouldn't be shocked if Darby runs in in the title match. I mean the Taz/Darby interaction prior to DON wasn't on accident it was all a part of a bigger picture and I am looking forward to a Darby/Cage matchup.

People who say there are no storylines or there is no character development I feel like they are watching a different show. Perhaps you don't like the direction they are going with stuff. That is fine just say you don't like it but don't lie and say there are no storylines and no character development. That is just dishonest and makes you sound like a contributor on CNN.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> I'll take fucking Glacier over this guy. He could wrestle, he had a good look. He is actually someone that WCW should have pushed but was stuck with a videogame gimmick.


Well, I agree with these statements, but the board went crazy over them not having someone relevant handling their training facility and blamed the women’s botches on that.

Cody gotta Cody.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> Well, I agree with these statements, but the board went crazy over them not having someone relevant handling their training facility and blamed the women’s botches on that.
> 
> Cody gotta Cody.


"I'll show them how great our trainer is, he's gonna be all over TV!".


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Where is the Sammy Guevara thread?
Mine got locked as there already was one but i dont see it anywhere?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Where is the Sammy Guevara thread?
> Mine got locked as there already was one but i dont see it anywhere?


Never should've blocked the Chippah


----------

